# 2008 College Football Season



## SolaGratia

USC Trojans, Always!


----------



## ReformedWretch

WE ARE....

*PENN STATE!*

Got my tickets for opening day tomorrow. Taking my dad to tailgate for a few hours before we get our seats at the 10 yard line 20 rows up. I'll return with some pictures tomorrow evening. I LOVE Penn State football in Happy Valley on Saturdays. One of my all time favorite things in the world.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

PuritanBouncer said:


> WE ARE....
> 
> *PENN STATE!*
> 
> Got my tickets for opening day tomorrow. Taking my dad to tailgate for a few hours before we get our seats at the 10 yard line 20 rows up. I'll return with some pictures tomorrow evening. I LOVE Penn State football in Happy Valley on Saturdays. One of my all time favorite things in the world.



Can't wait to read your assessment of the Nittany Lions, Adam!

WE ARE...


----------



## caddy

*2008 College Football Helmut Schedule*

Here you go boys

2008 College Football Helmut Schedule


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

PuritanBouncer said:


> WE ARE....
> 
> *PENN STATE!*
> 
> Got my tickets for opening day tomorrow. Taking my dad to tailgate for a few hours before we get our seats at the 10 yard line 20 rows up. I'll return with some pictures tomorrow evening. I LOVE Penn State football in Happy Valley on Saturdays. One of my all time favorite things in the world.




Going to hard to whoop up on those fierce chickens from Coastal Carolina...


----------



## Marrow Man

Go Dawg! Sic 'em! Woof! Woof! Woof!

Number 1, baby! (That might be one of the last few times I get to say that! Have you seen their schedule?!?)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Who does Georgia play today?


----------



## Marrow Man

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Who does Georgia play today?



Hah! Today's not the problem, my friend. They actually play my alma mater, Georgia Southern (which they do once every 4 years). GSU is a 1-AA school, in the same conference as Appalachian State (in fact, they _beat_ App St last year, which, of course, Michigan did not do). GSU was very good in past seasons (Paul Johnson, coach at Navy and now at Georgia Tech, was at GSU prior to going to those schools), winning a total of 6 1-AA national titles, which isn't too shabby considering they have only had football there for about 25 years. However, they've struggled since Johnson left, so don't expect an App St repeat.

No, I'm more concerned about the remaining schedule. They have to play 5 different coaches in the SEC who've won national titles (Spurrier, Fulmer, Miles, Sabian, and Myer). That's not going to be easy. Plus, they have to travel to Tempe and play Arizona State.

It should make for an interesting season!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Who do they play today?

I know all the the good SoCo Conference schools well as Marshall used to be a SoCo school...


----------



## Marrow Man

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Who do they play today?
> 
> I know all the the good SoCo Conference schools well as Marshall used to be a SoCo school...



You know the Southern Conference and don't know about Georgia Southern? GSU used to routinely beat up on Marshall back in the late 80's (before Marshall got good!). Actually, part of the confusion might be that GSU was not a part of the SoCon back then. They were an independent for several years and then joined the SoCon in the early or mid-90s.

Georgia Southern won national titles in 1985 (beating Furman), 1986 (beating Arkansas State), 1989 (beating Stephen F. Austin -- I was at this game!), 1990 (beating Nevada-Reno), 1999 (beating Youngstown State), and 2000 (beating Montana). They should have also won in 1988 (against Furman, but the QB fumbled the ball inside the 5 yard line on what should have been the go-ahead score) and 1998 (turning the ball over about 8 times against UMass).

In 1989, GSU went undefeated (11 regular season games and then the 4 game playoff) to win the title. The last game of the regular season they played Marshall. The first half, Marshall gave the Eagles a run for their money; GSU was up something like 35-31 (yes, I said _halftime_!). The second half, I don't think Marshall even scored, while GSU put up another 30 something points. The final score was something like 63-31.

Ahhh, those were the days...


----------



## Marrow Man

From the Wiki article on Erskine "Erk" Russell, the first head coach at GSU:

After the Eagles moved to Division I-AA in 1984, he fashioned a 70-14 (.825) mark. Russell averaged 10.4 wins per season. He entered the 1989 season as America's winningest coach, orchestrator of two national championships, 68 wins and 14 All-America selections -- all during a seven-year period. In the ensuing 105 days, Georgia Southern ascended to the top spot in the NCAA I-AA football poll and Russell smoked 15 victory cigars. The Eagles extended Division I's longest home win streak from 26 to 37 games, en route to gaining distinction as the only 15-0 college team of this century. Russell's final record at Georgia Southern, after his retirement in 1989, was 83-22-1 (.788).

Here's another article: Georgia Southern Eagles football - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's a link of interest on the game.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Marrow Man said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do they play today?
> 
> I know all the the good SoCo Conference schools well as Marshall used to be a SoCo school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the Southern Conference and don't know about Georgia Southern? GSU used to routinely beat up on Marshall back in the late 80's (before Marshall got good!). Actually, part of the confusion might be that GSU was not a part of the SoCon back then. They were an independent for several years and then joined the SoCon in the early or mid-90s.
> 
> Georgia Southern won national titles in 1985 (beating Furman), 1986 (beating Arkansas State), 1989 (beating Stephen F. Austin -- I was at this game!), 1990 (beating Nevada-Reno), 1999 (beating Youngstown State), and 2000 (beating Montana). They should have also won in 1988 (against Furman, but the QB fumbled the ball inside the 5 yard line on what should have been the go-ahead score) and 1998 (turning the ball over about 8 times against UMass).
> 
> In 1989, GSU went undefeated (11 regular season games and then the 4 game playoff) to win the title. The last game of the regular season they played Marshall. The first half, Marshall gave the Eagles a run for their money; GSU was up something like 35-31 (yes, I said _halftime_!). The second half, I don't think Marshall even scored, while GSU put up another 30 something points. The final score was something like 63-31.
> 
> Ahhh, those were the days...
Click to expand...


Marshall won two titles in the 90's and if it was not for Youngstown State (and current Ohio State HC Jim Tressel) they would have won more. Marshall finished the 90's with the most wins of any team in D-I (including A and AA).


----------



## caddy

*Roll Tide!*


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Penn State 66, Coastal Carolina 10

Nice way to start the season!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I do not want to talk about it...


(BGSU 27, Pitt 17)


----------



## PastorSBC

Can't wait to see the Mizzou and Illinois game tonight. 

Expecting big things from Mizzou this year with all the talent they got back.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> PuritanBouncer said:
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE....
> 
> *PENN STATE!*
> 
> Got my tickets for opening day tomorrow. Taking my dad to tailgate for a few hours before we get our seats at the 10 yard line 20 rows up. I'll return with some pictures tomorrow evening. I LOVE Penn State football in Happy Valley on Saturdays. One of my all time favorite things in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to hard to whoop up on those fierce chickens from Coastal Carolina...
Click to expand...





> I do not want to talk about it...
> 
> 
> (BGSU 27, Pitt 17)



See what happens when you laugh at me!!


----------



## davidsuggs

C-l-e-m-s-o-n t-i-g-e-rrrr-s fight tigers fight tigers fight fight fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

davidsuggs said:


> C-l-e-m-s-o-n t-i-g-e-rrrr-s fight tigers fight tigers fight fight fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm with you there! I hope Nick Saban and the Bammers get beat to start off the season right...


----------



## ReformedWretch

Me and my dad before kick off






We deferred the opening kick off to them






Our starting defense with a kid I know from our last work place at starting tackle!






Our offense took the field and seemed to never leave (lol)






Almost the final score (I had my camera put away when CCU kicked that last lousy/pointless field goal.






I uploaded a video from the beginning of the game that is still processing on Youtube. When it's done, you can see it here:

[video=youtube;jc1M95hu_YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc1M95hu_YA[/video]

Thoughts:

While CCU was a "cupcake" team, you'll notice that we beat our cupcake worse than anyone else has beaten there's this fine opening Saturday. Our offense looks amazing especially at running back. We amasses nearly 300 yards of running and over 200 yards of passing for almost 600 total yards of offense! The team was sharp! No first team penalties at all.

Our defense was tight except for one play where they weren't lined up at all and we got scored on. If not for that, all CCU would have done was to have kicked a 30 yard field goal against our third team defense with their first team offense!

Clark (starting qb #17) has a big weakness and that's looking straight at the receiver he's going to throw to. He's going to have to stop that before we play someone tougher. Our defense has to protect the middle of the field a little better, but I am pretty sure that issue today was due to a lot of blitzing. 

Again, at tailback PSU is *stacked!* First, second, and third string guys could all start every single game with ease. I couldn't be more impressed with those guys. Oregon State is next and they lost to Stanford so I don't expect them to be anything too tough but we CANNOT over look them at all.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Boo...


(Great Pics...thankfully we will not play Penn State this year)...


----------



## rjlynam




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Well Marshall beat Illinois State so I was 1-1 today!!!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Thanks for the pictures and the analysis, Adam. I'm pretty excited about this season - my only real concern is the secondary, but hopefully they will improve as the season progresses. Seeing those pics makes me really want to get to a game. As of now I'm planning on going to the Michigan game - it will be great to see the Nittany Lions finally beat those guys!


----------



## ReformedWretch

You mean like *UTAH* did today?!?!

(LOL!)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

As West Virginian that highly dislikes WVU (Go Marshall!!!), it could not of happened to a nicer guy...


----------



## PastorSBC

Always good to see Michigan lose.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Absolutely!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Or as Woody Hayes (and my Wife says...) "That State Up North"


----------



## dcomin

Let's GOOOOOO Mountaineers!


----------



## caddy

Tide is Rolling....


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

dcomin said:


> Let's GOOOOOO Mountaineers!



I am pretty sure that breaks the 11th commandment


"Thou Shalt Not Root For the Mountaineers"...


----------



## ReformedWretch

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> dcomin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's GOOOOOO Mountaineers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that breaks the 11th commandment
> 
> 
> "Thou Shalt Not Root For the Mountaineers"...
Click to expand...


Well I am pretty sure there is a commandment about pictures that BIG, if not there should be! (lol)


----------



## dcomin

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> dcomin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's GOOOOOO Mountaineers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that breaks the 11th commandment
> 
> 
> "Thou Shalt Not Root For the Mountaineers"...
Click to expand...



I'm not gonna show this post to my wife, Ben... trust me, it's for your own safety.


----------



## dcomin

Sorry 'bout the oversized graphic... got a little carried away! It's all fixed now.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

caddy said:


> Tide is Rolling....



Don't worry, they're still a 5 loss team...


----------



## Marrow Man

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall won two titles in the 90's and if it was not for Youngstown State (and current Ohio State HC Jim Tressel) they would have won more. Marshall finished the 90's with the most wins of any team in D-I (including A and AA).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Marshall couldn't hang with Georgia Southern so they had to change divisions just to escape the wrath of the Mighty Eagles!!!
> 
> Tressel took the same route. After GSU whupped him and those snowbirds from Youngstown back in 1999, he hightailed it to Columbus where he could hide in the safety of the horseshoe...
> 
> Seriously, GSU destroyed Youngstown State in that game. Adrian Peterson (not the AP who plays for Minnesota, the AP who plays for Chicago) had one of the greatest runs in college football history in that game. Here's the video, and you'll see why Tressel headed out of town, stopping only long enough to grab a few sweater vests on the way out...
> 
> [video=youtube;usFFN9mPIDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usFFN9mPIDY[/video]
Click to expand...


----------



## dcomin

West Virginia 48
Villanova 21



> Pat White completed 25-of-33 passes for 208 yards and a career-high five touchdowns, and rushed for 63 yards to lead eighth-ranked West Virginia over Villanova, 48-21, in the season opener for both teams.
> 
> Alric Arnett hauled in four balls for 70 yards and two scores for the Mountaineers (1-0), who began the Bill Stewart era on a winning note. Stewart took over the team prior to last season's Fiesta Bowl after Rich Rodriguez decided to take the head coaching job at Michigan, and now has the position on a full-time basis.
> 
> Jock Sanders also scored two touchdowns and caught eight balls for 62 yards as West Virginia won its fifth straight season opener.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Marrow Man said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall won two titles in the 90's and if it was not for Youngstown State (and current Ohio State HC Jim Tressel) they would have won more. Marshall finished the 90's with the most wins of any team in D-I (including A and AA).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Marshall couldn't hang with Georgia Southern so they had to change divisions just to escape the wrath of the Mighty Eagles!!!
> 
> Tressel took the same route. After GSU whupped him and those snowbirds from Youngstown back in 1999, he hightailed it to Columbus where he could hide in the safety of the horseshoe...
> 
> Seriously, GSU destroyed Youngstown State in that game. Adrian Peterson (not the AP who plays for Minnesota, the AP who plays for Chicago) had one of the greatest runs in college football history in that game. Here's the video, and you'll see why Tressel headed out of town, stopping only long enough to grab a few sweater vests on the way out...
> 
> [video=youtube;usFFN9mPIDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usFFN9mPIDY[/video]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good stuff....
> 
> Never underestimate the power of a sweater vest...
Click to expand...


----------



## PastorSBC

That is a pretty impressive run by Peterson. Too bad he has not been able to duplicate that for the Chicago Bears.


----------



## ModernPuritan?

Roll tide roll


----------



## Marrow Man

PastorSBC said:


> That is a pretty impressive run by Peterson. Too bad he has not been able to duplicate that for the Chicago Bears.



Perhaps if the Bears switched to a triple-option running attack they'd see more highlights like this one!


----------



## PastorSBC

lol yeah maybe so


----------



## Pilgrim

PuritanBouncer said:


> Thoughts:
> 
> While CCU was a "cupcake" team, you'll notice that we beat our cupcake worse than anyone else has beaten there's this fine opening Saturday.



Not quite. Arizona beat Idaho 70-0. But PSU did pour it on, no doubt.


----------



## Marrow Man

Georgia beat my old alma mater Georgia Southern 45-21 (they led 38-0 and coasted after that). But Knowshawn Moreno appeared to have tweaked something in his right leg running in a touchdown, and I just saw this morning that DT Jeff Owens is out for the season with a knee injury...


----------



## Beoga

PuritanBouncer said:


> WE ARE....
> 
> *PENN STATE!*
> 
> Got my tickets for opening day tomorrow. Taking my dad to tailgate for a few hours before we get our seats at the 10 yard line 20 rows up. I'll return with some pictures tomorrow evening. I LOVE Penn State football in Happy Valley on Saturdays. One of my all time favorite things in the world.



Are you going to make it to the game this weekend against Oregon State? While I normally root for Penn State (I like Joe Pa), I am an Oregon State student and lifelong fan. I am a little nervous for the game though, I don't know how Oregon State will come out in front of 100,000 (correct). Also the way you guys ran all over Coastal Carolina the other day has me a bit worried. However, Oregon State has many weapons on offense and I think the defense will improve, so maybe my Beavers will be able to steal one in Beaver Stadium. Like you said, don't overlook Oregon State, while we did lose to Stanford, we are definitely more talented than Stanford (Ok, I know, that may not be saying a lot), we just lost to Stanford because we turned the ball over 4 times.


----------



## PastorSBC

Love see Tennessee lose tonight. 

Good ole Rocky Flop


----------



## SolaGratia

UCLA did it? They beat Tennessee, I should have gone to the game.


----------



## PastorSBC

Yep UCLA won by 3 in OT


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Rocky Top falls down once again...


----------



## Marrow Man

PastorSBC said:


> Love see Tennessee lose tonight.
> 
> Good ole Rocky Flop





Rocky Flop, you'll always be
A crummy team to me
Bad ol' Rocky Flop
Rocky Flop Tennessee!


----------



## PastorSBC

Marrow Man said:


> PastorSBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love see Tennessee lose tonight.
> 
> Good ole Rocky Flop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky Flop, you'll always be
> A crummy team to me
> Bad ol' Rocky Flop
> Rocky Flop Tennessee!
Click to expand...








Very well done my friend. 

Sing it loud, sing it strong, sing it often


----------



## Marrow Man

Well, I was correct in my statement that Georgia's #1 ranking wouldn't last long. The new AP poll came out today and SoCal is ranked #1.

Of course, not completely unexpected, but I'm still going through the full range of emotions...








This is me dreaming about what I would do to that 2-bit nag the Trojan rides each week:


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

West Coast Bias...


----------



## Beoga

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> West Coast Bias...



Haha, right...If anything, there is a USC bias! They are the gods of the Pac-10.


----------



## Marrow Man

Well, I would have expected them to take over #1 if/when they beat OSU in a couple of weeks. But this is a bit early to be flip-flopping teams in the polls, In my humble opinion.

I wonder if UCLA beating Tenn had anything to do with this in the mind of the voters. Nah, that would never happen.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Beoga said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast Bias...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, right...If anything, there is a USC bias! They are the gods of the Pac-10.
Click to expand...


Well right now they are the Pac-10...


----------



## Marrow Man

And Steve Spurrier loses to Vandy (again!). 'Tis a good day!


----------



## Narnian

SolaGratia said:


> USC Trojans, Always!


Sounds good to me!





MS, Systems Management 1983


----------



## Brian Bosse

> Not quite. Arizona beat Idaho 70-0.



I was at the game. Arizona led at half-time 49-0. They played their second and third teams all second half. The 'Cats are a sleeper team in the Pac 10. Watch out for them.





By the way, my son plays in the U of A Marching Band!!!

Now, onto other matters...






God may not care about football, but His mother sure does!  Go Irish!!!


----------



## twogunfighter

As a HUGE Dawg fan, I must say that USC deserves the #1. They completely dismantled UVA. I was happy to see that CMR did not keep the starters in the whole game just to pour it on. I think that going down a bit in the rankings will not be a bad thing for UGA; they play better when they have their backs to the wall In my humble opinion. If they can win the SEC that is good enough for me. The National title is nothing next to being the SEC champs. 

I am frustrated with the way the BCS has made things. I used to be able to root against UF/GT/UT no matter who they played; now I am supposed to be concerned because if they are not good then the Dawgs will not look as good if they beat them. This causes some real schizophrenia between my heart and head when I follow my team.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Obama flubs the name of Penn State's mascot. He just lost at least half a million voters in Pennsylvania...

Barack Obama: Penn State fumble: The Swamp


----------



## caddy

why...I always thought they WERE the nitally lions!! 

** shrug ***

: )


----------



## Brian Bosse

Whew...my Irish pulled one out against...San Diego State. Ouch.  I think Pat Hayden said it best regarding the "New and Improved Irish" when he said, "Well, they are new."  1-0 is 1-0! Next week...Michigan.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Well my Herd was slaughtered by Wisconsin 51-14... 

Though on the bright side 

EAST CAROLINA BEAT WEST VIRGINIA 24-3 WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PastorSBC

I watched the 2nd half of the ND game, did not look good there for awhile. 

Hopefully the Irish can knock off Michigan.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Penn State looked very good again today, winning 45-14 over Oregon State. PSU could run the table - the biggest hurdle will be Ohio State at the Shoe and Wisconsin at Madison. Not saying they are the best team, but no one is playing better football than the Nittany Lions right now.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Penn State has to beat Michigan, which they have not done since making joining the Big 11...


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Brian Bosse said:


> Whew...my Irish pulled one out against...San Diego State. Ouch.  I think Pat Hayden said it best regarding the "New and Improved Irish" when he said, "Well, they are new."  1-0 is 1-0! Next week...Michigan.



I'm not a Notre Dame hater, but the refs gave them that game. The fumble on the goal line should have either been a touchdown for SDSU or ND's ball in the 1-inch line. Not to mention the very questionable calls on ND's last scoring drive....


----------



## Brian Bosse

ColdSilverMoon said:


> I'm not a Notre Dame hater, but the refs gave them that game.



Granted that I am biased, but I try to be truthful. Let's grant that there were "questionable calls" as you say. I would argue that there was as many equally if not more egregious calls going the other way - one of which ruled a fumble (with goal to go) where the knee was clearly down. As such, I do not think it is fair or accurate to claim that the refs gave ND the game. 

Shame on you Backwoods Presbyterian for jumping on board with ColdSilverMoon!


----------



## Beoga

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Penn State looked very good again today, winning 45-14 over Oregon State. PSU could run the table - the biggest hurdle will be Ohio State at the Shoe and Wisconsin at Madison. Not saying they are the best team, but no one is playing better football than the Nittany Lions right now.



After watching my Beavers get utterly embarrassed by Penn State (I am still fuming a bit), I wonder how Penn State is not ranked higher? They looked get. Michigan has no offense so they shouldn't be a problem. Ohio State game should be a good one. If Beanie Wells' injury lingers I give the edge to Penn State. I keep hearing that Wisconsin might be overrated, so Penn State may have a get chance of winning the division.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I said for weeks before the season started that PSU was way under rated and that I predicted them to win the Big Ten and finish in the top three of the Nation!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

PuritanBouncer said:


> I said for weeks before the season started that PSU was way under rated and that I predicted them to win the Big Ten and finish in the top three of the Nation!



Yeah, if they keep playing this way they are legit title conenders. BUT, there is a loooooonnnnggggg way to go. Winning at both Madison and Columbus will be a tall order. You know there will be a let-down game or two somewhere along the way - there always is for every team. Let's just hope it's against a team they can beat anyway. The good news is they are having so much success with only half their first team defense. If they can get healthy and quit making stupid mistakes off the field they will be a great D to go along with the great O.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Yea, one of those stupid mistakes kids is the one I know from Milton Hershey School. I can't believe he was so dumb. I mean to be a starter for PSU with NFL aspirations and make such foolish decisions.


----------



## PastorSBC

PuritanBouncer said:


> I said for weeks before the season started that PSU was way under rated and that I predicted them to win the Big Ten and finish in the top three of the Nation!



Let's not get crazy. They have looked really good, but there are a lot of games left and anything can happen.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

This has to hurt if you're a Notre Dame fan...



> Chuck Long, the coach of the San Diego State Aztecs, was asked who was better, Cal Poly or Notre Dame.
> 
> Now mind you, Long was standing inside Notre Dame Stadium. He was asked to compare Cal Poly to the most storied football school in the history of this country. He had been lobbed a softball, a meatball right over the heart of the plate.
> 
> Go ahead, Chuck, hit that puppy as far as you want.
> 
> Yet, the man was perplexed.
> 
> "That's a tough question," Long said. "Each week is different. They're two totally different schemes. It's hard to say who's better. They both beat us."



Rivals.com College Football - Weis, Irish dodge huge bullet with close win


----------



## ReformedWretch

PastorSBC said:


> PuritanBouncer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said for weeks before the season started that PSU was way under rated and that I predicted them to win the Big Ten and finish in the top three of the Nation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not get crazy. They have looked really good, but there are a lot of games left and anything can happen.
Click to expand...


ALl I said is that before the season started I predicted those things. Of course I could be wrong but I am more hopeful now.


----------



## govols

I can't seem to find the right emoticon for some of the earlier comments.


----------



## nicnap

Now, not one snicker....but go Va. Caviliers!


----------



## PastorSBC

govols said:


> I can't seem to find the right emoticon for some of the earlier comments.



Perhaps. . .


----------



## Marrow Man

PastorSBC said:


> govols said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find the right emoticon for some of the earlier comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps. . .
Click to expand...


Or perhaps



or


----------



## Brian Bosse

Hello ColdSilverMoon,



> This has to hurt if you're a Notre Dame fan...



Being a Notre Dame fan, it does hurt. ND played uninspiried football, and Claussen (their storied quaterback recruit) exhibits poor character which may be indicative of the team as whole under Weis. Apart from recruiting (which actually has been very good), my confidence in Charley Weis is severly shaken. It could be another long season. 

Brian


----------



## govols

PastorSBC said:


> govols said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find the right emoticon for some of the earlier comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps. . .
Click to expand...


Nope, not those.


----------



## govols

Marrow Man said:


> PastorSBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> govols said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find the right emoticon for some of the earlier comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> or
Click to expand...


Nope, not those either.


----------



## PastorSBC

ok how about....


----------



## ReformedWretch

govols said:


> I can't seem to find the right emoticon for some of the earlier comments.



Here it is!!


----------



## govols

Not quite there yet.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Just got awesome seats for the Temple game! Small picture, bit they are less than half way up in the lowest section at the 45 yard line.


----------



## Marrow Man

A friend forwarded me an email with this pic this morning. It was titled "The New Heisman Trophy Pose."


----------



## ReformedWretch

Not seeing a picture.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

How bad do you think PSU will hammer Syracuse tomorrow, Adam? I'm guessing 59-10, with a slow start...


----------



## ReformedWretch

I predict they win by at least 30 with the back ups in after half time.


----------



## Marrow Man

PuritanBouncer said:


> Not seeing a picture.





Try it now.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Ah yes, I am friends with a BIG Georgia fan.


----------



## Marrow Man

PuritanBouncer said:


> Ah yes, I am friends with a BIG Georgia fan.



You run in very good circles with very intelligent friends!


----------



## ReformedWretch

lol, he's pretty much an online acquaintance


----------



## ReformedWretch

Marrow Man said:


> PuritanBouncer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, I am friends with a BIG Georgia fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You run in very good circles with very intelligent friends!
Click to expand...


I take it you wouldn't want to discuss 1982 though?


----------



## ReformedWretch




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

How about 1976?


----------



## ReformedWretch

I was seven then.


----------



## Marrow Man

PuritanBouncer said:


> I take it you wouldn't want to discuss 1982 though?



Nope, nor 1981 either (too bad Todd Blackledge couldn't have turned out like Dan Marino in the NFL).

At least that was a great game. Not like the SEC/Big-10 blowout no-contests of the past 2 seasons in the title game.

Maybe we'll see a repeat of 1982 in the title game this year. Only, with different results this time.


----------



## Marrow Man

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> How about 1976?



You guys are bad. That wasn't even a contest. Georgia didn't even bother showing up for the Sugar Bowl that year. Except for Matt Robinson.

I think I was 8.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Marrow Man said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about 1976?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are bad. That wasn't even a contest. Georgia didn't even bother showing up for the Sugar Bowl that year. Except for Matt Robinson.
> 
> I think I was 8.
Click to expand...


To make feel even worse I was not even alive then...


Though 1976 was a pox on Pitt as well. If not for that game Matt Cavanaugh is not our Offensive Coordinator now and Pitt would not be terrible...


----------



## Brian Bosse

> Chuck Long, the coach of the San Diego State Aztecs, was asked who was better, Cal Poly or Notre Dame.



Today, he his saying Notre Dame! 









Irish are 2-0, and are one game away from matching their total wins for all of last year!  

 Cheer, Cheer, for 'ol Notre Dame...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Ohio State Playing Woody Hayes Football and as usual it is working.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

These officials are terrible. Obvious Pass Interference on USC that results in an Interception and a USC TD.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> These officials are terrible. Obvious Pass Interference on USC that results in an Interception and a USC TD.



Completely agree. Plus, he stepped out of bounds on the return. And then the next possession OSU came up with the ball and somehow USC gets possession? I'm not overly impressed with USC. OSU has killed themselves, with the help of the refs...


----------



## ReformedWretch

How about those Lions though? I predict that they will not have a major issue with Ohio State. They won't beat them like they beat Syracuse today, but I feel confident they will win!

As for Michigan, I wouldn't care if they lost every game they played!


----------



## ww

PuritanBouncer said:


> WE ARE....
> 
> *PENN STATE!*
> 
> Got my tickets for opening day tomorrow. Taking my dad to tailgate for a few hours before we get our seats at the 10 yard line 20 rows up. I'll return with some pictures tomorrow evening. I LOVE Penn State football in Happy Valley on Saturdays. One of my all time favorite things in the world.



WE ARE PENN STATE! WE ARE PENN STATE!!!!!!! I don't blame you I miss seeing JoePA run out onto that field.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Look at what I just won on Ebay for only $5!!!!!!!

SHANE CONLAN AUTHENTIC AUTOGRAPHED PENN STATE JERSEY # - eBay (item 320298006822 end time Sep-13-08 20:35:17 PDT)


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

PuritanBouncer said:


> How about those Lions though? I predict that they will not have a major issue with Ohio State. They won't beat them like they beat Syracuse today, but I feel confident they will win!
> 
> As for Michigan, I wouldn't care if they lost every game they played!



I'll say it again: Penn State is playing as well as anyone in the country. Yes, their opponents have been bad, but they have completely dominated them in every way. They will be tested by Wiscy and OSU on the road, but both are certainly beatable. If the Lions keep up the current level of play, we could very well see them in Miami...


----------



## ReformedWretch

On my way to today's game with my dad! I have tickets for next weeks game (night game) that's a White Out too!!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I am also preparing to go to Pitt vs. Iowa...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Woohoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pitt is it!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch

PSU 45 Temple 3


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Nice pics, Adam. How did they look today? In my mind they are a Top 5 team. What do you think?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

How did it go playing the Little Sisters of the Poor for the 4th straight week?


----------



## ww

PuritanBouncer said:


> PSU 45 Temple 3



WE ARE PENN STATE! WE ARE PENN STATE! LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## PastorSBC

I don't think Penn St. can be considered a top 5 team yet, who have they beaten? 

Good to see another Rocky Flop. 

I watched the Alabama/Arkansas game, looks like Saban has things rolling down in tide land.


----------



## Marrow Man

PastorSBC said:


> Good to see another Rocky Flop.



Let's have another round of the song!



Rocky Flop, you'll always be
A crummy team to me
Bad ol' Rocky Flop
Rocky Flop Tennessee!



Seriously, Tennessee (and Fulmer) might be in some serious trouble. They have Auburn this week, and can easily start the season 1-3. That's not going to look too good to the TN faithful.

Alabama looks awfully good (bet Saban gives Auburn a run for its money this year), but they beat up on a mediocre Arkansas team. My Dawgs have them between the hedges this week. Should be a great game!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

My Herd will beat WVU this week and will rule the State!!!


----------



## Marrow Man

Hopefully we'll see a lot more of this on Saturday against 'Bama. Because of power outages, I had to watch this on a tiny black and white battery-powered screen Saturday night. This is much better.

[video=youtube;CkhcewfLf-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkhcewfLf-Y[/video]

This makes me very happy.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Well you know a Georgia Tech man would have been able to engineer his own electricity for game watching...


----------



## Marrow Man

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Well you know a Georgia Tech man would have been able to engineer his own electricity for game watching...



I would suspect a GT man would be smart enough not to watch GT football. 

Actually, Paul Johnson (former Georgia Southern and Navy coach, master architect of the triple option running attack) is going to make GT a tough team to stop. They've already shown themselves to be pretty decent in the weak ACC. I hope they do well (especially against Clemson!) and only lose one game (to UGA) each season.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Getting ready to head out for the PSU/Illinois game in Happy Valley! Taking my 14 year old niece with me. It's an 8 p.m. start so it will be a long day of tail gating and other things at the stadium (pep rally, volley ball game, etc.) but it should be a great time. 

On another note, I was so glad to see USC upset by a team Penn State destroyed!


----------



## ReformedWretch

PastorSBC said:


> I don't think Penn St. can be considered a top 5 team yet, who have they beaten?
> 
> Good to see another Rocky Flop.
> 
> I watched the Alabama/Arkansas game, looks like Saban has things rolling down in tide land.



MANY of the top 10 teams have beaten no one, or in the very least no one very tough. Many of them have struggled mightily with cupcake teams. At least PSU have destroyed everyone they've faced and not just squeaked by. Why look at USC losing to Oregon State a team we blew out of the stadium.

If PSU beats Illinois today they will be in the top 10, and if they then go on to beat Wisconsin as well, they will be in the top 5. If they go undefeated they very well might play for the National Title and well they should.


----------



## Marrow Man

I hope Penn State does win the Big 10 (11). I'm tired of seeing Ohio State in the title game (and losing badly) every year.


----------



## PastorSBC

PuritanBouncer said:


> PastorSBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Penn St. can be considered a top 5 team yet, who have they beaten?
> 
> Good to see another Rocky Flop.
> 
> I watched the Alabama/Arkansas game, looks like Saban has things rolling down in tide land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANY of the top 10 teams have beaten no one, or in the very least no one very tough. Many of them have struggled mightily with cupcake teams. At least PSU have destroyed everyone they've faced and not just squeaked by. Why look at USC losing to Oregon State a team we blew out of the stadium.
> 
> If PSU beats Illinois today they will be in the top 10, and if they then go on to beat Wisconsin as well, they will be in the top 5. If they go undefeated they very well might play for the National Title and well they should.
Click to expand...


Settle down there PB, I hope Penn State does do well. I, too, would rather them win the Big 10 than OSU. 

I am just not sold yet, but maybe after tonight.


----------



## Marrow Man

And for a team that will not be in the Top Ten next week (thereby clearing a space for Penn State, PB): Florida! Way to lose in the swamp, Gators!

Hopefully Bama will cooperate tonight and clear another space for your Nittany Lions, PB.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Marrow Man said:


> And for a team that will not be in the Top Ten next week (thereby clearing a space for Penn State, PB): Florida! Way to lose in the swamp, Gators!
> 
> Hopefully Bama will cooperate tonight and clear another space for your Nittany Lions, PB.



I was at a Golf Scramble this morning/afternoon. Was quite surprised about that game...


----------



## CatechumenPatrick

Greatest game of football I've ever seen: (#9) Wisconsin 25, Michigan 27, after coming back from 19 and 5 turnovers in one half. Good to see UM win at the 500th anniversary of the Big House. Hope the rest of the season goes this well.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Bob Griese did an excellent job explaining why the penalty on the Badgers was the correct call.


----------



## Beoga

How about them Beavers beating USC? I was at that game and was able to rush to field. It was a great game! It is also fun knowing that over half the nation was cheering on my Beavers! It makes that loss to Penn State a little easier to swallow.


----------



## Marrow Man

Well, I must say Alabama impressed me in spanking my Dawgs. Have you seen the remainder of their schedule (Georgia's is a murderous one, btw)? The only really good teams they have left are LSU (there) and Auburn (at home). They should finally beat Auburn. The LSU game will be a good one. They could be an early favorite for the national title.


----------



## caddy

marrow man said:


> well, i must say alabama impressed me in spanking my dawgs. Have you seen the remainder of their schedule (georgia's is a murderous one, btw)? The only really good teams they have left are lsu (there) and auburn (at home). They should finally beat auburn. The lsu game will be a good one. They could be an early favorite for the national title.


 
roll tide !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch

I would love to see PSU vs. Alabama for the title, what a refreshing change that would be for NCAA football! A few pics from our big win tonight against Illinois!






















My niece and I attended the women's volleyball game as well (wow, they are awesome!) and the pep ralley in the Bryce Jordan center before the game and met a current WNBA player whos team won the title last year. She was a star for the Lady Lions basketball team four years ago. We got to talk with her and get an autographed picture.

A very good day!!


----------



## PastorSBC

Another nice Rocky Flop. 

Bama looks REAL good.


----------



## ReformedWretch

At this point it's CLEAR the Tennessee simply isn't any good at all this year. What a great week though! USC loses to a team we destroyed, Georgia loses, Wisconsin loses, and Florida loses! We will have a much different top 5 or 10 than we've had in College football for YEARS!!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Alabama looked good Saturday, but the question is how good is Georgia? This is the same team that was very lucky to beat South Carolina and struggled with Georgia Southern. I'm still not sold on Alabama. They've looked good against two overrated teams and horrible against Tulane. The jury's still out, in my opinion. And don't assume they'll beat Auburn, and especially don't assume they'll beat LSU...

Penn State is playing the best football in the country right now. They are #4 in scoring offense, #9 in total offense, #11 in scoring defense, #14 in total defense. No other team is top 15 in all 4 categories...WE ARE!!!!

Great pics, Adam...


----------



## govols

Tennessee is playing poorly this year, no doubt. In fact, they are killing themselves with the way they played against Fla. Oh well, still a fan.

No offense, but who has Penn State really played - besides a now 2-2 Oregon State team? Again, I mean no disrespect.

Oklahoma too. Alabama beat No. 3 UGA but ...

What I mean is that the ranking system is pretty much bogus until late into October - no one really plays anyone yet. They shouldn't even put out rankings ahead of the BCS rankings in my opinion.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I have always said that rankings should not come out until at least half way through the season. As you said though, Oregon State is apparently decent, and Illinois is not bad as well, they have an especially good offense. 

PSU is #6! I think they deserved the top 5 though.


----------



## Marrow Man

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Alabama looked good Saturday, but the question is how good is Georgia? This is the same team that was very lucky to beat South Carolina and struggled with Georgia Southern.



Exactly how did Georgia "struggle" against Georgia Southern? They were up 24-0 at halftime, and had a 38-0 lead before Georgia Southern scored late in the 3rd quarter. Don't let the final score (45-21, which is not close) fool you. That would be like someone looking at the final score of the Georgia-Alabama game (41-30) and assume it was close all the way. The difference is that Georgia Southern scored a couple of late touchdowns against Georgia's second string; Georgia put up 30 points against Bama starters in the second half.

And don't let the SC game fool you either. Georgia almost always struggles offensively against SC, especially since Spurrier arrived and brought his defensive coordinator from Florida with him. I think Georgia has scored a total of about 3 or 4 offensive touchdowns against SC in the last 4 seasons. Some teams just don't match up well against others. Georgia almost always beats SC, it's just normally an ugly game.


----------



## davidsuggs

> Exactly how did Georgia "struggle" against Georgia Southern? They were up 24-0 at halftime, and had a 38-0 lead before Georgia Southern scored late in the 3rd quarter. Don't let the final score (45-21, which is not close) fool you. That would be like someone looking at the final score of the Georgia-Alabama game (41-30) and assume it was close all the way. The difference is that Georgia Southern scored a couple of late touchdowns against Georgia's second string; Georgia put up 30 points against Bama starters in the second half.
> 
> And don't let the SC game fool you either. Georgia almost always struggles offensively against SC, especially since Spurrier arrived and brought his defensive coordinator from Florida with him. I think Georgia has scored a total of about 3 or 4 offensive touchdowns against SC in the last 4 seasons. Some teams just don't match up well against others. Georgia almost always beats SC, it's just normally an ugly game.


 
Where was no-show moreno this weekend?


----------



## Marrow Man

davidsuggs said:


> Where was no-show moreno this weekend?



He probably took lessons from Clemson's backfield. 

Seriously, that goes to show how good Alabama is at stopping the run. Clemson is no slouch, but they didn't even show up for the game (their lone TD was a kick return, as was one of Georgia's scores). At least Moreno managed to score. Also, when your team falls behind 31-0 at halftime, that sort of puts and end to the running game...

Having a 360 pound nose tackle in the middle of the offensive line does put a damper on one's plays up the middle. Georgia's center did a pretty good job blocking him for most of the game (taking him on 1 on 1 most of the time), but just have a big body in the middle is enough sometimes.


----------



## PastorSBC

Penn St. please put a whoopin on Purdue for me, I am not a fan of the Boilers! 

Right now I would say that Oklahoma, Mizzou, Alabama, Penn St., and Texas have separated themselves from the pack and are the best teams. However, in the next few weeks Oklahoma and Texas play and then Texas and Mizzou play, so it should be interesting to see how it all shakes out.


----------



## Marrow Man

A friend of man (also a Georgia fan!) just forwarded me this email. I thought some of you might appreciate this:



> Authorities arrested Alabama head coach Nick Saban in the predawn hours Monday at his home in Tuscaloosa on animal cruelty charges. Saban, 56, was charged with 85 counts of animal cruelty in an alleged attack which occurred Saturday night in Athens, Georgia. Police said that as many as 92,138 witnesses saw Saban and a large group of violent young men under his control hit, kick, crush and destroy a large pack of mostly-docile bulldogs. One officer was quoted as saying, "I haven't seen bulldogs treated this badly since the Michael Vick case."
> 
> Story is still developing............


----------



## Marrow Man

Backwoods, congrats on your Pitt Panthers beating South Florida last evening. It looks like they may be poised to make a run in the Big East!


----------



## ReformedWretch

PastorSBC said:


> Penn St. please put a whoopin on Purdue for me, I am not a fan of the Boilers!
> 
> Right now I would say that Oklahoma, Mizzou, Alabama, Penn St., and Texas have separated themselves from the pack and are the best teams. However, in the next few weeks Oklahoma and Texas play and then Texas and Mizzou play, so it should be interesting to see how it all shakes out.



While understanding that anyone can lose on ANY given Saturday I am picking PSU to beat Purdue 35-20


----------



## ReformedWretch

Marrow Man said:


> Backwoods, congrats on your Pitt Panthers beating South Florida last evening. It looks like they may be poised to make a run in the Big East!



I was completely shocked by this!


----------



## ReformedWretch

PSU 20 Purdue 6

I was frustrated when they allowed Purdue to score as PSU is the only team in history to shut out a Tiller coached Purdue and I wanted them to do it again.


----------



## Pilgrim

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Alabama looked good Saturday, but the question is how good is Georgia? This is the same team that was very lucky to beat South Carolina and struggled with Georgia Southern. I'm still not sold on Alabama. They've looked good against two overrated teams and horrible against Tulane. The jury's still out, in my opinion. And don't assume they'll beat Auburn, and especially don't assume they'll beat LSU...
> 
> Penn State is playing the best football in the country right now. They are #4 in scoring offense, #9 in total offense, #11 in scoring defense, #14 in total defense. No other team is top 15 in all 4 categories...WE ARE!!!!
> 
> Great pics, Adam...



Alabama started strong last year as well but faded down the stretch. I think Georgia was so highly ranked because of the reputation of their teams in the past few years. They were the team "nobody wanted to face" in the SEC championship game last year, as most thought they were playing better than anyone else in the SEC at the end of last year, making them a trendy pick this year.

Meanwhile, Kentucky and Vandy are both 4-0 with Vandy being 2-0 in the SEC as well. When was the last time that happened?


----------



## ReformedWretch

Vandy/Auburn is a good game so far but I can't see Vandy winning this game, big kudos to them if they can as I will be turning on the Wisconsin/Ohio State game here in 15 minutes. Also, way to go Illinois in trouncing Michigan!!!!


----------



## Marrow Man

Wow! Vandy just knocked off Auburn. They are now officially #1 in the SEC East, and they will almost certainly be a top 15 team next week!


----------



## ReformedWretch

Yes, that was shocking! Alabama just barely held on, Fresno State, and Connecticut (both top 25) lost, but nothing else real notable this week.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

PSU currently in the top 10 in Total Defense, Scoring Defense, Scoring Offense, and Total Offense. No other team can make that claim. Congrats to Penn State so far...BIG test this Saturday at Wisconsin. What do you think, Adam?


----------



## ReformedWretch

I think PSU is a much better team than Wisconsin is but we had better play HARD and be ready because Wisconsin is going to be highly motivated. They pretty much have to win to stay in it for any kind of good bowl game.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

My new Top 5:

1. Texas

2. Penn State

3. Alabama

4. Oklahoma

5. Florida

The Texas-Oklahoma game was impressive - I thought Texas looked very strong. But I still say the team playing the best all-around football is Penn State...


----------



## ReformedWretch

I love your top 5, but I doubt PSU jumps Alabama (though they should in my opinion). I predict

1) Texas
2) Alabama
3) Penn State
4) Florida
5) Oklahoma

I seriously doubt Texas can play that schedule and remain undefeated, and I am confident that Alabama will lose a game before it's all said and done. Penn State, if they go undefeated, has a very good shot at the National title. Lets hope they don't have a let down week!


----------



## Beoga

1. Alabama
2. Texas
3. Penn State
4. Texas Tech
5. Oklahoma

I also think that Penn State has the best shot of going undefeated. Unless I am missing something, they have looked impressive in each of their games. They also have the easiest remaining schedule. Big 12 and SEC will beat up on each other. I would love it if the rankings worked out that the winner of the Big 12 championship game and the winner of the SEC championship game, would go on to the National Title game. It would be a semi playoff.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I think every conference should have a championship game with the winners going to the big bowl games as a playoff.


----------



## NaasPreacher

Looks like I one of the few Bama fans. Good season so far, but not getting my hopes up. The pachyderms and had a lot of good starts over the last few years. 

I would love to see Bama and PSU in the NC though


----------



## ReformedWretch

Alabama vs Penn State would be awesome and prove that real college football has returned!


----------



## toddpedlar

PuritanBouncer said:


> I think every conference should have a championship game with the winners going to the big bowl games as a playoff.



A playoff I agree with - but wouldn't fill the bracket this way. Perhaps major conference championship winners could be the top seeds - but not all conferences are on par with each other, so taking only the winners of championship games leaves many of the best teams out.


----------



## ReformedWretch

everyone would need to be in a conference.


----------



## toddpedlar

PuritanBouncer said:


> everyone would need to be in a conference.



I'm not talking about independents. My point, Adam, is that the MAC winner, or the winner of the Mountain West conference, for instance, might be no better than 3rd or 4th in terms of strength when compared to the members of the SEC or the Big Ten. To put all conferences on par isn't realistic (this is why the basketball tournament is seeded as it is... to keep only championship winners isn't sensible).


----------



## ReformedWretch

they're never gonna change it any way unfortunately


----------



## Pilgrim

PuritanBouncer said:


> Alabama vs Penn State would be awesome and prove that real college football has returned!



So it's not real football if Penn State isn't involved? 

Seriously, Penn State is looking good. But they may have to go undefeated to get to the title game since the Big 10 doesn't have a conference championship. If the other conferences beat each other up the way they did last year, they could get in with 1 loss the way Ohio State did last year. 

Now my LSU tigers didn't look so good last night. Going in, it looked like they could afford a loss in that game, but a blowout like that probably puts them out of the picture. They have dropped all the way to 13. It looks like the personnel LSU lost is more significant than most thought it would be, and it seems to be an issue on defense as well. They just aren't creating turnovers the way they have in recent years. If Florida keeps playing like that they will be tough for anyone to beat. Almost all of their remaining games are in "The Swamp" too.


----------



## Pilgrim

I think the NCAA rule is that a conference has to have 12 teams to have a conference championship which is why the Big 10 (really 11) and the PAC 10 don't have one. There are very few independents anymore in college football. Notre Dame is probably the last significant hold out.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Penn State, Alabama, Texas, Florida, Oklahoma, etc. I much prefer these teams to Missouri, LSU, South Florida, West Virginia, etc.


----------



## jwithnell

Always have to hold out some respect for the Tide! Georgia turned Tennessee into dog food Saturday -- it was expected, but then the Vols can be having a terrible year, then be a real spoiler right in the middle of Georgia's schedule ....


----------



## Pilgrim

PuritanBouncer said:


> Penn State, Alabama, Texas, Florida, Oklahoma, etc. I much prefer these teams to Missouri, LSU, South Florida, West Virginia, etc.



You're welcome to your opinion, brother. I've never been a big Penn State fan but I did favor them over the cocky Miami team in the 1986 national championship game. Vinny had the same problem in that game as he did during much of his NFL career, throwing it to the other team. 

Am I right in suspecting that you have a preference for old time "traditional" powers instead of perceived Johnny come latelys? If so Florida doesn't really qualify since they weren't consistently good until the "old ball coach" got there in the early 90's. The only conference championships they prior to that were stripped in the 80's due to NCAA violations. LSU has won more national championships than Florida (or Penn State for that matter although PSU has certainly been more consistent through the years) and almost double the number of SEC titles. But if Fla. plays the rest of the year like they did last night they might be tied in national championships after this year. Florida has had a great run over the past 15 years or so but I would compare them more to Miami and Florida State as teams that came to prominence relatively recently. 

Well, at least Penn State doesn't play as many cupcakes now that they are in the Big 10 as they did as an independent earlier in Paterno's tenure.  But the same could be said of most other independents at that time, whether it was Miami, Florida State, Notre Dame, etc.


----------



## HokieAirman

Go Hokies!


----------



## Pilgrim

jwithnell said:


> Always have to hold out some respect for the Tide! Georgia turned Tennessee into dog food Saturday -- it was expected, but then the Vols can be having a terrible year, then be a real spoiler right in the middle of Georgia's schedule ....



It's pretty clear that the Vols are having a bad year. But this being the SEC they will probably play spoiler and upset at least one team before its over. The Tide look good so far, but we'll have to see what happens. It's very tough to go through the SEC now with even one loss, much less go undefeated.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Polls out!

Texas
Alabama
Penn State
Oklahoma
Florida

The new top 5!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I am a little surprised that Alabama is ahead of Penn State.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Penn State is still Top 10 in Scoring & Total Offense, Scoring & Total Defense, Kick Returns, Extra points/Field goals. No other team comes even close to this. If the team stays focused and concentrates on each game as it comes, they will win out and play for the BCS title. 

Looking forward to the demolition of scUM this Saturday!


----------



## ReformedWretch

going to the Penn State Michigan game this Saturday and having a Puritan Board meet up with Mason! Pretty cool huh?


----------



## ReformedWretch

YES!!!!! We over came the Ohio State Challenge!!!

WE ARE PENN STATE!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

rjlynam said:


>



Hmmmmmmmm. It seems to me that something happened to OSU today....what could it be?......maybe the Longhorns know! 

8-0! whoohoo


----------



## ReformedWretch

[video=youtube;zIb8Nob_IfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIb8Nob_IfU[/video]


----------



## caddy

*Roll Tide !*


----------



## Barnpreacher

Maybe Penn State can represent the Big 10 a little better in the title game than OSU has done the last two years. Congrats to all the Nittany Lions fans on the board. Now don't trip up against a lesser opponent, and go get the Big 10 back some respect!


----------



## Pilgrim

The downward spiral for my LSU Tigers continues. They've given up 50+ points two out of the last three weeks. Admittedly it was against Florida and Georgia (preseason #1) but I don't know if that's ever happened in the history of the program. If they don't start playing better defense and cut down on the turnovers they'll be looking at an Independence Bowl berth at best. 

Vandy managed to lose to an improved Duke team today, so that 6th win is proving to be elusive.


----------



## Pilgrim

If Texas, Alabama and Penn State all finish undefeated, I think Penn State will be on the outside looking in at the championship game.


----------



## ReformedWretch

If they both finish undefeated I'll be amazed. However, good ole Joe Pa pulls some weight if that does happen.


----------



## ReformedWretch




----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Adam - you beat me to it!!! I was just about to post that picture of Pryor. Man, that was a huge win. Odds are PSU will be playing in the BCS title game, so long as they don't lay an egg against Iowa in 2 weeks. 

Too bad I missed you at the Michigan game - I got there just an hour and a half before kickoff. That was another great game.

I think it's Texas-Penn State for all the marbles on January 8...


----------



## ReformedWretch

HEY!! I got your call...SUNDAY NIGHT! I was driving to work and my voice mail alert sounded and it was your message from Saturday! (lol) I thought maybe you hadn't made it and when I tried to call you from outside the Bryce Jordan Center (around 3 p.m.) I didn't even get a ring on my phone. It kept saying "calling" but that was it-nothing else. Sorry it didn't work out too.

As for PSU, we can only beat ourselves at this point. Now I am going to be rooting against Texas and Alabama to help ensure Penn State's position!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Come on, give Texas a little love, brother!


----------



## ReformedWretch

Well, I do think Texas looks better than Alabama  I just need my Nittany Lions to get there, it's been too long and since I've been to 4-5 PSU games up in Happy Valley this year it sure would be special!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

PSU would match up well with Texas or Alabama because both are 1-dimensional - Alabama can only run, Texas can only pass. Alabama's defense is much better than Texas, so really I like PSU's odds against Texas more than Alabama. I think Alabama will lose at some point - could be at LSU, could be in the SEC championship against a very good Florida team or a Georgia team out for revenge. I don't think anyone in the Big 12 will knock off Texas...


----------



## Barnpreacher

PuritanBouncer said:


>





PSU's first meaningful win in 10 years and they have to bust out pictures like this.


----------



## ReformedWretch

lol- I made it

Why the PSU hate? They we're Big Ten champs just three years ago! Far from ten years ago.


----------



## jwithnell

Hmmmm, having two teams coming off of 60+ point games should be interesting next Saturday (Georgia vs Florida). This is almost always a big game for the SEC and this year will be especially so.

The ranking system is a little crazy to me. Georgia slipped from number 1 to something like 3 without losing a game. After losing one game (to Alabama) they've been consistently ranked behind other teams that have lost at least one (including Florida). I guess it has to do with the relative strength of the team that beat you, but still, you don't march into LSU on their home turf and win very often. And not many of their top players are seniors, so they should be good for a while.


----------



## Barnpreacher

PuritanBouncer said:


> lol- I made it
> 
> Why the PSU hate? They we're Big Ten champs just three years ago! Far from ten years ago.



I was just messing with you, Adam. Like I said above, I hope Penn St. can go to the title game and represent the Big 10 a lot better than my Buckeyes have done for the last two years. 

I really think they are in if they win out. I can't see Alabama not losing at least one game before the season is over. And the Big 10 is a lot stronger this year than the past couple of years, so that should help Penn State in the computer rankings.

On the other hand the biggest nightmare for College Football would be to have three powerhouses like Alabama, Texas, and Penn St. sitting there undefeated at the end of the season with one team getting left out.


----------



## Pilgrim

I would be surprised if Alabama wins out too. Texas has the showdown with Texas Tech this weekend too. As the past few years have shown us, you can't ever assume anything.


----------



## Marrow Man

jwithnell said:


> The ranking system is a little crazy to me. Georgia slipped from number 1 to something like 3 without losing a game. After losing one game (to Alabama) they've been consistently ranked behind other teams that have lost at least one (including Florida). I guess it has to do with the relative strength of the team that beat you, but still, you don't march into LSU on their home turf and win very often. And not many of their top players are seniors, so they should be good for a while.



Yes, the ranking system (at least AP) is very inconsistent, In my humble opinion. USC still gets props despite playing in a weak conference and losing to a fairly weak team (Oregon St.) while UGA lost to a top 10 team (now ranked # 2) and drops 8 spots in the polls. Oklahoma loses to Texas (also a top 10 team at the time) by 10 points and only drops 4 spots or so in the polls. Everyone remembers that Georgia was blown out in the first half against Alabama, but no one seems to remember that Georgia also put up 30 points themselves in the second half (only one other team has put up more than 14 against Bama this season) to make it only an 11 point loss. And, interestingly, I don't recall any of Georgia's fans heading for the exits at halftime. When Georgia went up 21 against LSU in the fourth quarter, the TV announcers were estimating that about 30% of the Tiger "faithful" left the game. What's up with that?!?

Yes, most of Georgia's team are not seniors. However, their two best players (Moreno and Stafford) both have 3 years of service under their belts, so they are eligible to enter the NFL draft after this season. I read a story the other day that surmised that they both could be first round picks, so I wouldn't be surprised to see both of them playing somewhere other than Athens next season. I hope that's not the case (Stafford, for instance, still needs another year to mentally mature, as he is STILL making boneheaded plays from time to time), but it's certainly a strong possibility.


----------



## LawrenceU

The Bammers around here are driving me nuts. I hope they lose a game just to quiet them down. No, then they will whine about an unfair call or some other lame excuse. I can't win! I want out. . .


----------



## Brother John

Im partial to the Tusculum Pioneers and AppState Mountaniers......


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Anyone getting ready to watch Pitt destroy the Papists in South Bend??? 

Seriously though Lets Go Pitt!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch

I'm watching Georgia take on Florida!


----------



## jwithnell

Aw phoooy. I thought gator meat was supposed to taste like chicken. The Dawgs couldn't do anything today!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

pitt is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marrow Man

PuritanBouncer said:


> I'm watching Georgia take on Florida!



So did I! Not much to see! Move along now!

Nice to see Urban Meyer's great "get back at 'em" scheme that he promised was to call a couple of time outs at the end of the game to prolong it a couple more plays. Wow, that was just absolutely devastating! I mean, it wasn't the 49-10 beat down, but those timeouts... I mean, I don't think that kind of genius can be topped ever. A team smacks you around the field, embarrasses you will a (low class) all team celebration, beats up your quarterback and makes him cry after the game, ruins your national time repeat hopes to the point that you write in your autobiography about how there's going to be payback, and it's the timeouts at the end of the game? That Urban Meyer really knows how to send a message.

This sets it all up for an Alabama-Florida showdown in the SEC title game. If Alabama wins that, it should lock up a spot in the title game (assuming they win out, which they should). I doubt a one-loss Florida team could jump over an undefeated Penn State team with a win, but stranger things have happened. But I'm hoping Florida *doesn't* get in!


----------



## Reformingstudent

*Roll Tide*







Crimson Tide makes homecoming sweet wth 35-0 win over Arkansas State

Watch out Auburn.


----------



## LawrenceU

As an Arkansan I still can't believe that ASU is even playing SEC teams. . . But if a team wants a win on homecoming, then pick on the little guy.


----------



## Marrow Man

I still remember when Arkansas State was a I-AA team and faced my alma mater Georgia Southern in the championship game (1986 was the year, I believe). They talked smack all week long about how the NCAA just needed to give them the trophy as it wouldn't be a problem putting up a bunch of points on GSU's defense. They were right, sort of: they managed to put up 21 points; too bad the Eagles scored 48! 


[video=youtube;KtnAFT20ncY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtnAFT20ncY[/video]

[video=youtube;83W6-dN1PcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83W6-dN1PcM[/video]

[video=youtube;Uq1nElVOtlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq1nElVOtlw[/video]


----------



## LawrenceU

I remember that game! Man, that was a long time ago.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> pitt is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



in 4 over times!


----------



## Marrow Man

> I remember that game! Man, that was a long time ago.



A long time ago indeed! I was not even a Christian at the time.

Ah, the marvelous providence of God; the success of GSU's football team helped tilt me toward attending that school for college. It was there that my roommates told me of the gospel and I was converted to Christ. See, God even uses college football to reach a cold rebellious heart like mine!


----------



## Marrow Man

> pitt is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!


No offense, Ben, but that was about the most boring OT game I've ever seen. I kept flipping back and forth during the UGA game (had to, couldn't stand to watch that beating for too long of a stretch at one time), and all they did was kick field goals! But they did beat the Irish, and that's always a good day!



> Crimson Tide makes homecoming sweet wth 35-0 win over Arkansas State
> 
> Watch out Auburn.



Oh, I don't think you'll have any problems with Auburn this year. And I think I'll be rooting for Bama quite a bit the rest of the season, especially that first Saturday in December when they meet a bunch of nasty reptiles in the Georgia Dome.

And since it looks like Texas Tech is going to give a beat down to the #1 team in the land, things are shaping up for a Penn State v. Alabama title game.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

As a Pitt fan I'll take what I can get...


----------



## Marrow Man

A win versus the Irish is like a win versus the Yankees. Anybody that does it, cheers to them!

If the Gators played the Irish, I don't know what I'd do. Probably hope for a 0-0 tie, then nobody scoring in infinite overtimes...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian




----------



## ReformedWretch

> And since it looks like Texas Tech is going to give a beat down to the #1 team in the land, things are shaping up for a Penn State v. Alabama title game.



That's what I want soooo bad! But just so long as PSU makes it I'll be very, very happy.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

PuritanBouncer said:


> And since it looks like Texas Tech is going to give a beat down to the #1 team in the land, things are shaping up for a Penn State v. Alabama title game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I want soooo bad! But just so long as PSU makes it I'll be very, very happy.
Click to expand...


Yep, exactly. I'm not worried about PSU still being #3 in the BCS. Texas Tech will lose to Oklahoma State this Saturday, and if not, then definitely to Oklahoma in two weeks in Norman. I hope Alabama wins out and plays PSU in the title game. Not only would PSU match up very well with Bama's 1-dimensional offense and suspect pass defense, but it would complete the year of redemption for JoePa and earn some respect back for the Big 10...


----------



## govols

Ahh - finally Fulmer is gone. Good coach, great man but still time to go.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

govols said:


> Ahh - finally Fulmer is gone. Good coach, great man but still time to go.



Who do you think they'll call in to replace him? I've heard Lane Kiffen, Jon Gruden, and even Jay Paterno. What do you think?


----------



## ReformedWretch

Gotta root against Texas Tech this week and maybe Alabama too. I want PSU to be the ONLY undefeated team so they aren't ripped out of the National title game as they've been numerous times throughout the years. (esp. 1994 when they could have beaten any team in College football by two scores minimum.)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Do not forget Auburn in 2003 Adam...


----------



## ReformedWretch

Oh yea, it's happened to others. Stupid system!


----------



## govols

ColdSilverMoon said:


> govols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh - finally Fulmer is gone. Good coach, great man but still time to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think they'll call in to replace him? I've heard Lane Kiffen, Jon Gruden, and even Jay Paterno. What do you think?
Click to expand...


Here are some:

Tim Brewster

Current status: Second year at Minnesota (8-13)

Age: 48

Alma Mater: Illinois

Background: New Jersey native was tight end and captain of Illinois 1984 Rose Bowl team. Got his coaching start under Mack Brown at UNC and Texas. Moved to NFL and helped develop Antonio Gates in San Diego. Coached for Denver for two years before landing University of Minnesota job in 2007. First team went 1-11, but the Gophers are 7-2 this year. Reputation as tough recruiter. One son is junior-college quarterback, another is freshman DB at Texas.

Butch Davis

Current status: Second year at North Carolina (10-10)

Age: 57 as of Nov. 17.

Alma Mater: Arkansas

Background: Oklahoma native suffered career-ending injury early in Arkansas career. First college job was assistant at Oklahoma State. Spent five years with Jimmy Johnson at Dallas Cowboys, the last two as defensive coordinator. Left for University of Miami in 1995, where he went 51-20 in six seasons, including 11-1 in 2000. Head coach Cleveland Browns from 2001-04 (24-35). Hired to turn North Carolina around in November, 2006. Went 4-8 first year and Tar Heels are 6-2 in 2008.

Jim Grobe

Current status: Eighth year at Wake Forest (51-42)

Age: 56

Alma Mater: Virginia

Background: Played defense at Virginia. Was 33-33-1 in six years at Ohio University before going to Wake Forest in 2001. Led the Deacons to 2006 ACC title and won ACC and Associated Press national coach of the year honors.

Jon Gruden

Current status: Seventh year with Tampa Bay Bucs (54-51)

Age: 45

Alma Mater: Dayton

Background: Ohio native’s first college job was grad assistant at Tennessee in 1986-87. Later worked for 49ers and Packers before becoming offensive coordinator in Philadelphia. Was Oakland Raiders head coach 1998-2001 (38-26) before he went to Tampa Bay in 2002. Won Super Bowl in his first season. Wife Cindy is from East Tennessee and attended UT.

Brian Kelly

Current status: Third year at Cincinnati (17-5)

Age: 47

Alma Mater: Assumption

Background: Massachusetts native was linebacker at Assumption. Went 118-35-2 in 13 seasons as head coach at Grand Valley State (NCAA Division II) in Michigan. Then was 19-16 at Central Michigan, including 9-4 in 2006. Hired at Cincinnati to replace Mark Dantonio in time for 2006 International Bowl, then went 10-2 in first full season with Bearcats.

Lane Kiffin

Current status: Fired by Oakland Raiders on Sept.30 with 5-15 record.

Age: 33

Alma Mater: Fresno State

Background: Joined Pete Carroll’s staff at Southern Cal in 2001 and was offensive coordinator in 2005-06. The ‘05 Trojans averaged 49.1 points a game. Hired at 32 to coach Raiders. Son of college and NFL coach Monte Kiffin. Graduated from high school in Bloomington, Minn. Kiffin was also recruiting coordinator at Southern Cal, which had three consecutive classes ranked No. 1. Reported to be candidate for University of Washington vacancy. Brother Chris is assistant coach at Ole Miss.

Mike Leach

Current status: Ninth year at Texas Tech (74-37)

Age: 47

Alma Mater: Brigham Young.

Background: Born in California, grew up in Wyoming. Influenced by BYU passing game. Was offensive coordinator at Valdosta State and Kentucky for Hal Mumme; also OC at Oklahoma 1999. Did not play football in college. Has a law degree from Pepperdine.

Will Muschamp

Current status: Defensive coordinator at Texas

Age: 37

Alma Mater: Georgia

Background: Georgia native played for the Bulldogs 1991-94. Was defensive coordinator at LSU 2001-04 for Nick Saban. Followed Saban to the Dolphins in 2005, then left to be Auburn’s DC in 2006-07 before moving on to Texas. Rumored to be candidate for Clemson job and for possible Auburn vacancy if Tommy Tuberville leaves.

Gary Patterson

Current status: Ninth year at TCU (71-26)

Age: 48

Alma Mater: Kansas State

Background: Kansas native got his first head coaching job at Texas Christian in 2000 after two years as defensive coordinator, replacing Dennis Franchione. Horned Frogs are 9-1 and on way to a fifth 10-win season under Patterson. Reportedly turned down Minnesota offer in 2007 to stay at TCU. Has been mentioned in Clemson search.

Chris Peterson

Current status: Third year Boise State (31-3)

Age: 44

Alma Mater: UC-Davis

Background: California native has western ties other than 1992 season on University of Pittsburgh staff. Was QB coach at Portland State and receivers coach at Oregon prior to becoming offensive coordinator at Boise State in 2001. Succeeded Dan Hawkins in 2006 and led the Broncos to 13-0 season that year, topped by Fiesta Bowl win over Oklahoma. Boise is undefeated again this year.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Do not count out David Cutliffe at Duke...


----------



## Marrow Man

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Do not count out David Cutliffe at Duke...



Cutliffe would be the most obvious choice. He is truly the secret of Tennessee's success as OC (and at Ole Miss when he was head coach there as well). But it's just his first year at Duke. He would be the most natural fit for TN if he hadn't already left.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

I'm depressed, and have been since Saturday night. 11-1 isn't bad, but...what could have been for the Nittany Lions.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Tell me about it! They can still finish in the top 5 and go to the Rose Bowl to face USC! If they could pull that win off no one will disrespect them, that's for sure!


----------



## caddy

*My Early Christmas Present!*







 Roll Tide


----------



## ReformedWretch

If Alabama can beat Florida, they can win it all but that's going to be very tough! I'd rather see Alabama in the NC game though. Them and Texas Tech would be fine with me though I'm ok with Oklahoma as well.


----------



## caddy

Florida is going to be tough to beat. If I were a betting man, I would definately bet on Florida the way they've been playing the past few weeks as opposed to Bama who's been doing just enough to "get er done."


----------



## ReformedWretch

Yep, that's what eventually hurt PSU, you have to do more than just get it done. As the season goes on your game has to actually get better and better.


----------



## Marrow Man

PuritanBouncer said:


> If Alabama can beat Florida, they can win it all but that's going to be very tough! I'd rather see Alabama in the NC game though. Them and Texas Tech would be fine with me though I'm ok with Oklahoma as well.



Not me. I'm tired of seeing Oklahoma go to BCS games just to get beaten again and again. TT is a dose of new blood! Of course, I hear they have lousy fans.

Florida is going to be very tough to beat. I DO NOT want to see Florida in the National Title game, though they seem to be playing best right now. Having only one loss, and that being a blocked PAT (not to mention they had a shot at kicking a long field goal to win it at the end of the game and decided to instead go for it on 4th and 1!) is pretty impressive, and this is coming from a (humbled) Georgia fan.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I'd prefer to see TT vs. Alabama but I suspect we're going to see Texas or Oklahoma vs. Florida


----------



## LawrenceU

Oh, I hope Alabama is not in the NT game. I might just have to move. . . If they were to win we would run out of room in the state because of all the Bamers' head swelling. If they lose we will have to put up with years of complaining about bad calls, unfair officials, cheating opponents, and on and on and on and on and on. . .


----------



## ReformedWretch

lol


----------



## Beoga

My Beavers are starting to smell Roses. Two tough games ahead before we get there, but two winnable games.


----------



## ReformedWretch

It would be weird if PSU wins next week and then faces a team they beat by three touch downs in the Rose Bowl.


----------



## caddy

Tide is still rolling...


----------



## PastorSBC

I am no fan of the Gators, but man they look tough.


----------



## Marrow Man

PastorSBC said:


> I am no fan of the Gators, but man they look tough.


----------



## J. David Kear

Ok fellas, this will take some doing, but I am going to chart out the path that my Oklahoma Sooners will take from here to the national title game.

It does look fairly certain at this point that it will end up a team from the SEC (Alabama or Florida) against a team from the Big VII south division (OU).

Step I - So far things have worked out the way we need (all the right relatives have died in the right order). Texas lost to an unbeaten Texas Tech. Texas Tech has remained unbeaten which is important.

Step II – OU will beat Texas Tech (ranked 2nd) this week in Norman. We are 60-2 at home under Stoops. It will be a tough game but we’ve had two weeks to prepare.

Step III – OU may or may not jump Texas in the BCS poll. Which is still ok because the week after we will play and beat OSU (ranked 12th) in the bedlam game. If we were not ahead of Texas already that should put us over the top because Texas only has one game left against a very weak Texas A&M (Baylor 41 – A&M 21).

Step IV – Texas Tech will win their final game against Baylor which will create a three way tie for the south division. Our superior ranking (fueled by the tougher schedule in the last two games) will be the tie breaker and send us to the Big XII championship against Mizzou (ranked 13th).

Step V – We will win the Big XII championship and be headed for Miami where a severely overpowered SEC team will be blown out.

If it all happens that way…..you heard it here first! Boomer Sooner!


----------



## LawrenceU

J. David Kear said:


> Ok fellas, this will take some doing, but I am going to chart out the path that my Oklahoma Sooners will take from here to the national title game.
> 
> It does look fairly certain at this point that it will end up a team from the SEC (Alabama or Florida) against a team from the Big VII south division (OU).
> 
> Step I - So far things have worked out the way we need (all the right relatives have died in the right order). Texas lost to an unbeaten Texas Tech. Texas Tech has remained unbeaten which is important.
> 
> Step II – OU will beat Texas Tech (ranked 2nd) this week in Norman. We are 60-2 at home under Stoops. It will be a tough game but we’ve had two weeks to prepare.
> 
> Step III – OU may or may not jump Texas in the BCS poll. Which is still ok because the week after we will play and beat OSU (ranked 12th) in the bedlam game. If we were not ahead of Texas already that should put us over the top because Texas only has one game left against a very weak Texas A&M (Baylor 41 – A&M 21).
> 
> Step IV – Texas Tech will win their final game against Baylor which will create a three way tie for the south division. Our superior ranking (fueled by the tougher schedule in the last two games) will be the tie breaker and send us to the Big XII championship against Mizzou (ranked 13th).
> 
> Step V – We will win the Big XII championship and be headed for Miami where a severely overpowered SEC team will be blown out.
> 
> If it all happens that way…..you heard it here first! Boomer Sooner!


----------



## Marrow Man

J. David Kear said:


> Step V – We will win the Big XII championship and be headed for Miami where a severely overpowered SEC team will be blown out.



Will this finally be the year that Oklahoma wins a BCS game?!? Just for kicks, they should match up Ohio State v. OU in a BCS game; somebody will have to win then.


----------



## Marrow Man

Actually, in all seriousness, that is very likely the way the Big 12 will play out. Oklahoma is in a good position; they simply need to win out and they stand a good chance of going to the title game. Texas Tech is very good, but the game will not be in Lubock. The OSU game will be tough as well. One of those insane things about college rankings and the like: Oklahoma lost at a "good time." They lost early instead of later, which will be their advantage over Texas (and Texas Tech).


----------



## Pilgrim

Marrow Man said:


> J. David Kear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Step V – We will win the Big XII championship and be headed for Miami where a severely overpowered SEC team will be blown out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will this finally be the year that Oklahoma wins a BCS game?!? Just for kicks, they should match up Ohio State v. OU in a BCS game; somebody will have to win then.
Click to expand...


 The two victims in LSU's BCS Title wins! This year LSU will probably be doing good to be in a BCS bowl at all. (I think if they win out and clinch 2nd in the West they will be in the Capital One bowl.) On Saturday they had to score a school record 30 points in the 4th quarter to beat Troy, something that was made possible by Troy's spread offense which was unable/unwilling to run the ball to run out the clock.


----------



## Pilgrim

Marrow Man said:


> Actually, in all seriousness, that is very likely the way the Big 12 will play out. Oklahoma is in a good position; they simply need to win out and they stand a good chance of going to the title game. Texas Tech is very good, but the game will not be in Lubock. The OSU game will be tough as well. One of those insane things about college rankings and the like: Oklahoma lost at a "good time." They lost early instead of later, which will be their advantage over Texas (and Texas Tech).



Losing early is generally better under the current system but OU still managed to back into the game in 2003 after losing late and not even playing in the Big XII championship game. (I want to say Nebraska did that once too.) Ohio State lost fairly late in the year last year as did LSU but they both made it in. A lot of it has to do with other teams blowing their chance in the last couple of weeks, like W.Va. did in losing to Pitt.


----------



## Marrow Man

Pilgrim said:


> Losing early is generally better under the current system but OU still managed to back into the game in 2003 after losing late and not even playing in the Big XII championship game. (I want to say Nebraska did that once too.) Ohio State lost fairly late in the year last year as did LSU but they both made it in. A lot of it has to do with other teams blowing their chance in the last couple of weeks.



Good points, Chris.

BTW, you say that LSU will go to the Capital One Bowl. What about Georgia? One of those teams will go to the Cotton Bowl and the other to the Capital One Bowl (most likely). Which one is considered to be the "better bowl"? Obviously Georgia is the better team this year (ranking and head-to-head). Is there some protocol that determines which team will go to which bowl? It would seem that LSU fans would travel better to the Cotton Bowl and UGA fans to Orlando, In my humble opinion. But Georgia hasn't played in the Cotton Bowl in a LONG time (Has Georgia been since 1984? The year John Lastinger ran around right end on an option quarterback keeper and scored a late touchdown to beat Texas 10-9?).

[video=youtube;3sE9Ddr7VJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sE9Ddr7VJU[/video]


----------



## PastorSBC

I would not be surprised at all seeing a OU and Florida national title game. 

But I would not expect a blowout by OU. I do not see anyone in the country blowing out Florida.


----------



## Marrow Man

But that would be a sweet post-Christmas present!


----------



## Pilgrim

Marrow Man said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Losing early is generally better under the current system but OU still managed to back into the game in 2003 after losing late and not even playing in the Big XII championship game. (I want to say Nebraska did that once too.) Ohio State lost fairly late in the year last year as did LSU but they both made it in. A lot of it has to do with other teams blowing their chance in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good points, Chris.
> 
> BTW, you say that LSU will go to the Capital One Bowl. What about Georgia? One of those teams will go to the Cotton Bowl and the other to the Capital One Bowl (most likely). Which one is considered to be the "better bowl"? Obviously Georgia is the better team this year (ranking and head-to-head). Is there some protocol that determines which team will go to which bowl? It would seem that LSU fans would travel better to the Cotton Bowl and UGA fans to Orlando, In my humble opinion. But Georgia hasn't played in the Cotton Bowl in a LONG time (Has Georgia been since 1984? The year John Lastinger ran around right end on an option quarterback keeper and scored a late touchdown to beat Texas 10-9?).
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sE9Ddr7VJU]YouTube - What Time is in Texas?[/ame]
Click to expand...


I think LSU would travel well to both the Cotton and Capital One bowls, considering Disney World in Orlando. They are probably about even at this point. The Cotton was relegated to second tier status with the advent of the BCS. I think it's because all BCS bowls have to have an avg. temperature at that time of the year above a certain point, and the Cotton doesn't qualify.


----------



## Richard King

That's it. 
You Sooner backers are playing into our trap.
Disregard the Great Wall of Lubbock (Texas Tech Offensive Line)
Disregard the extremely humorous and incredibly effective center Stephen Hamby who also happens to bring his post game self to worship each Sunday at our lil ol Providence PCA 
and don't think twice about the increasingly hungry defense.
Plan far beyond this Saturday's game.

Don't even bother to notify that weather bureau tornado lab on campus.
(We plan on stormin' Norman)
Pay no attention to that buzz saw you are about to walk into.


----------



## J. David Kear

> That's it.
> You Sooner backers are playing into our trap.
> Disregard the Great Wall of Lubbock (Texas Tech Offensive Line)
> Disregard the extremely humorous and incredibly effective center Stephen Hamby who also happens to bring his post game self to worship each Sunday at our lil ol Providence PCA
> and don't think twice about the increasingly hungry defense.
> Plan far beyond this Saturday's game.
> 
> Don't even bother to notify that weather bureau tornado lab on campus.
> (We plan on stormin' Norman)
> Pay no attention to that buzz saw you are about to walk into.



If can't be the Sooners then I hope it is TTU. However, we will drop a lifeline to the tornado lab if we need to...


----------



## Marrow Man

I'm tired of watch Texas and Oklahoma winning the Big 12. If TTU wins, that's new blood. On the contrary, if TTU loses, it virtually guarantees they will be the Missouri of last season and get shut out of the BCS.


----------



## Beoga

PuritanBouncer said:


> It would be weird if PSU wins next week and then faces a team they beat by three touch downs in the Rose Bowl.



Yeah, but I don't think PSU would blow Oregon State out this time. I still think PSU is the better team and should win, however Oregon State is playing much much better right now and should not get embarrassed by whoever they play in the Rose Bowl.


----------



## PastorSBC

I would actually really like to see Texas Tech win Saturday and end up in the championship game against Alabama or Florida. 

But I just do not see it happening. I just have a hard time seeing OU losing at home to Tech. But I really hope I am wrong.


----------



## Richard King

I shall now begin the indoctrination process.

If you know these guys you will love 'em.
The offensive tackle speaking in this clip is a young man who played pro baseball for several years THEN survived cancer...then just to keep life exciting came to play football at TTU.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX6XrhMdtrs]YouTube - Texas Tech's Offensive Line[/ame]


----------



## Marrow Man

Yep, that's pretty scary. 6'6" and 330 lbs. average.

Now my greatest fear is that if TTU does not win on Saturday, they will miss the BCS and wind up as an angry team playing in the Cotton Bowl. Where they will face my beloved Bulldogs. Who will not be able to get any pressure on the QB facing an 0-line like that, and who do not have a secondary that can stop a good passing attack. How bad did TT beat Clemson in a bowl game back around 2001 or 2002 (that was actually pretty funny)? Gulp.

Go Red Raiders! (The indoctrination works!)


----------



## LawrenceU

Did he say he benches 625 lbs?


----------



## Richard King

yep
my brainwashing of the PB continues...

YouTube - CBS CS: Texas Tech O Line


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Go Tech, but they've got to get past those fiesty Baylor Bears first! Sic 'Em.


----------



## Richard King

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Go Tech, but they've got to get past those fiesty Baylor Bears first! Sic 'Em.




You may be kidding but in the event that Tech gets out of Norman Oklahoma alive I would counsel them to take Baylor very seriously. Art Briles is a sharp coach.

Now back to my indoctrination...
Does everyone know the amazing story about how Coach Leach got the extra point kicker???

Student who won contest may be Texas Tech's new kicker - Game on - USATODAY.com


----------



## PastorSBC

Baylor is no longer the Big 12 doormat, they are pretty salty.


----------



## Marrow Man

Baylor has become like Vanderbilt in the SEC and Northwestern in the Big 10 -- they are beatable, but you had best show up or you may find yourself on the losing in very quickly.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Richard King said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Tech, but they've got to get past those fiesty Baylor Bears first! Sic 'Em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be kidding but in the event that Tech gets out of Norman Oklahoma alive I would counsel them to take Baylor very seriously. Art Briles is a sharp coach.
> 
> Now back to my indoctrination...
> Does everyone know the amazing story about how Coach Leach got the extra point kicker???
> 
> Student who won contest may be Texas Tech's new kicker - Game on - USATODAY.com
Click to expand...

I wasn't kidding. I'm a delusional Baylor Bear and we are high off of our pounding of the Aggies.

Because its the last game of the year and Baylor isn't going to a bowl i think they'll relish their opportunity to play spoiler and play lights out.

I'm torn about the game, on one hand I want my Bears to build confidence and prestige by knocking off Tech, on the other hand I want tech to win the National championship.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

PastorSBC said:


> Baylor is no longer the Big 12 doormat, they are pretty salty.


They should've beat Missouri but fumbled in the goalline area.


----------



## Pilgrim

Richard King said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Tech, but they've got to get past those fiesty Baylor Bears first! Sic 'Em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be kidding but in the event that Tech gets out of Norman Oklahoma alive I would counsel them to take Baylor very seriously. Art Briles is a sharp coach.
> 
> Now back to my indoctrination...
> Does everyone know the amazing story about how Coach Leach got the extra point kicker???
> 
> Student who won contest may be Texas Tech's new kicker - Game on - USATODAY.com
Click to expand...


Not looking good for Tech being down 35-7 in the first half. Leach's teams have pulled Houdini acts in the past but on the road at Norman it may be too much to ask. OU's offense has scored nearly every time they've had the ball and the defense has rattled the Tech QB. 

As for my LSU Tigers, after the beating they took today, it's looking like they may do well to make it to the Independence Bowl.


----------



## Richard King

I am going to go ahead and suspend my indoctrination program.

I didn't know we would leave the defense at home.


----------



## PastorSBC

This is getting ugly. 

OU and Florida for the national title in January. . .


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

I can now root full throttle for my Baylor bears again next weekend, no conflict of interests exists anymore as Oklahoma has strangled the goodwill i had for tech right out of the stadium.


----------



## Pilgrim

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I can now root full throttle for my Baylor bears again next weekend, no conflict of interests exists anymore as Oklahoma has strangled the goodwill i had for tech right out of the stadium.



One wonders if Baylor wouldn't have done better.


----------



## Pilgrim

PastorSBC said:


> This is getting ugly.
> 
> OU and Florida for the national title in January. . .



Assuming neither stumbles before then.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I severely dislike the University of Cincinnati...


----------



## Richard King

I kinda wish that had ended
SOONER


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Pilgrim said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can now root full throttle for my Baylor bears again next weekend, no conflict of interests exists anymore as Oklahoma has strangled the goodwill i had for tech right out of the stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One wonders if Baylor wouldn't have done better.
Click to expand...

We did fair better, at least on the scoreboard when we played them the first week of conference play.


----------



## Beoga

So did Texas Tech show up? I couldn't tell.
Congratulations on Penn State making it to the Rose Bowl.
My Beavers survived a scare. Now we are hoping that we get Quizz back for the Civil. Nation's 9th leading rusher and probable Frosh of the Year candidate (is there such an award?).
Big time Civil War game next week! If my Beavers win they will make it to the Rose Bowl for the first since '65. I think this time around they will send out a college team instead of a HS team like last time we faced PSU.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I got to watch the PSU game in HD on my new Direct TV set up and loved seeing them dominate. Nothing against Oregon State but I would much rather test ourselves against the mighty USC. Plus we already played the Beavers!

Either way I am happy to win the Big Ten title and earn a shot at finishing way up in the final rankings! I agree that if things stay as is the NC game should be OU vs. Florida. Those two are by far playing the best as of now.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Baylor is beating Texas Tech 21-14 at halftime in Lubbock!
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 05:38:34 EST-----
Baylor leads 28-14 in the 3rd!
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 05:41:39 EST-----
Baylor is beating Texas tech 28-14 in the 3rd!
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 05:54:08 EST-----
Baylor 28-21, tech scored. still 3rd.
Tied in the 4th
Tech takes lead.


----------



## Beoga

I recognize that a rematch with ORST is a lose lose for Penn State. However, if it is a rematch, PSU better watch out because it won't be the same Beaver team they saw earlier this year. The defense is much improved.
I would also like to see USC play a might SEC or Big 12 team instead of beating up on a Big 10 team again. Sorry.


----------



## ReformedWretch

USC doesn't want to play Penn State. You can say it's because they know they'll win but i say only a coward would refuse a battle in sports. I've never heard anything like that said in my life. Also, if Oregon State can beat them, why can't Penn State? That seems to be a bit of a leap.


----------



## PastorSBC

PastorSBC said:


> I would not be surprised at all seeing a OU and Florida national title game.



Not too bad.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I was bummed that Alabama couldn't pull it out. Florida has been at the top long enough. Oklahoma will choke (as they do frequently like Ohio State) and a team that might beat Florida (Texas) won't even get a chance even though they beat Oklahoma.

I hate the BCS system.


----------



## Marrow Man

PuritanBouncer said:


> I hate the BCS system.





*THIS JUST IN:*



> BCS DECLARES GERMANY WINNER OF WORLD WAR II - US RANKED #4
> 
> After determining the Big-12 championship game participants, the BCS computers were put to work on other major contests and today the BCS declared Germany to be the winner of World War II.
> 
> "Germany put together an incredible number of victories beginning with the annexation of Austria and the Sudetenland and continuing on into conference play with defeats of Poland, France, Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Belgium and the Netherlands. Their only losses came against the US and Russia; however considering their entire body of work--including an incredibly tough Strength of Schedule--our computers deemed them worthy of the #1 ranking."
> 
> Questioned about the #4 ranking of the United States the BCS commissioner stated "The US only had two major victories--Japan and Germany. The computer models, unlike humans, aren't influenced by head-to-head contests--they consider each contest to be only a single, equally-weighted event."
> 
> German Chancellor Adolph Hitler said "Yes, we lost to the US; but we defeated #2 ranked France in only 6 weeks." Herr Hitler has been criticized for seeking dramatic victories to earn 'style points' to enhance Germany's rankings. Hitler protested "Our contest with Poland was in doubt until the final day and the conditions in Norway were incredibly challenging and demanded the application of additional forces."
> 
> The French ranking has also come under scrutiny. The BCS commented "France had a single loss against Germany and following a preseason #1 ranking they only fell to #2."
> 
> Japan was ranked #3 with victories including Manchuria, Borneo and the Philippines.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Bowls I'm most looking forward to seeing:

1. PSU vs. USC of course, but even for a neutral fan it should be one of the best games. Statistically the teams are almost dead even.

2. Florida vs. Oklahoma - I think OU wins a close shoot-out.

3. Texas vs. OSU - intriguing match-up of clashing styles.

4. Northwestern vs. Mizzou - this should be a very entertaining game.

5. Georgia Tech vs. LSU - can LSU stop Tech's high-power running game?


----------



## Marrow Man

ColdSilverMoon said:


> 5. Georgia Tech vs. LSU - can LSU stop Tech's high-power running game?



The answer to that question is most likely "no." LSU couldn't stop much of anything this year; the triple-option is probably going to be too much to ask.

Sigh. I remember when Paul Johnson was the head coach at Georgia Southern. Best ground attack in the country and two 1-AA national titles to show for it (should have been three). Those were the days.

[video=youtube;eJX-H7Fn3h0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJX-H7Fn3h0[/video]

-----Added 12/15/2008 at 10:43:30 EST-----

Sorry, I can't resist mentioning Georgia Southern football without including this video featuring THE REAL Adrian Peterson (the original one, anyway).

[video=youtube;hp_ABmN-sMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp_ABmN-sMU[/video]

These are the career stats for AP (all 1-AA records): 6,559 yards, an average of 156.2 yards per game; 84 rushing TD; 100 or more yards rushing in 36 straight games, with a final total of 40 for his career (out of 42 total games played).

BTW, when you see Peterson cutting through those red clad players about halfway through, keep in mind that's a Jim Tressel-coached Youngtown State team that GSU embarrassed in the 1999 1-AA championship game. And, yes, Paul Johnson was coaching GSU at the time.

Hmmm ... Paul Johnson v. Jim Tressel could it happen one day at the 1-A level?


----------



## Ezekiel3626

ColdSilverMoon said:


> 2. Florida vs. Oklahoma - I think OU wins a close shoot-out.



I have to go with you on this one !! Any comments about the way the Heisman race turned out ??


----------



## ReformedWretch

The Heisman was a tough race, I think many of the top candidates we're deserving. Voters seem to all have Oklahoma fever now though.


----------



## govols

Marrow Man said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Georgia Tech vs. LSU - can LSU stop Tech's high-power running game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to that question is most likely "no." LSU couldn't stop much of anything this year; the triple-option is probably going to be too much to ask.
> 
> Sigh. I remember when Paul Johnson was the head coach at Georgia Southern. Best ground attack in the country and two 1-AA national titles to show for it (should have been three). Those were the days.
> 
> 
> -----Added 12/15/2008 at 10:43:30 EST-----
> 
> Sorry, I can't resist mentioning Georgia Southern football without including this video featuring THE REAL Adrian Peterson (the original one, anyway).
> 
> 
> These are the career stats for AP (all 1-AA records): 6,559 yards, an average of 156.2 yards per game; 84 rushing TD; 100 or more yards rushing in 36 straight games, with a final total of 40 for his career (out of 42 total games played).
> 
> BTW, when you see Peterson cutting through those red clad players about halfway through, keep in mind that's a Jim Tressel-coached Youngtown State team that GSU embarrassed in the 1999 1-AA championship game. And, yes, Paul Johnson was coaching GSU at the time.
> 
> Hmmm ... Paul Johnson v. Jim Tressel could it happen one day at the 1-A level?
Click to expand...


Did you go to GSU?

-----Added 12/16/2008 at 08:48:01 EST-----

Well, I didn't have much to cheer about this year.

I do look forward to next year to see what Kiffin and Kiffin are going to bring to Tennessee. Spurrier will be talking b/c we took his best recruiter that happens to be Lane's brother in law.

What defensive player wouldn't want to come to the elder Kiffin's defense to get ready for the NFL?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Ezekiel3626 said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Florida vs. Oklahoma - I think OU wins a close shoot-out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go with you on this one !! Any comments about the way the Heisman race turned out ??
Click to expand...


I don't have a problem with Bradford, but did anyone mean more to their team than Tebow? I'm not a huge Florida fan and the Saint Tebow hype is a little annoying, but in terms of what he means to his team (running, passing, leadership) Tebow would get my vote. Followed by McCoy, then Bradford. But again, I have nothing against Bradford - very good QB, seems like a nice kid, the whole bit...


----------



## Marrow Man

govols said:


> Did you go to GSU?
> 
> Well, I didn't have much to cheer about this year.



Indeed, I am a GSU graduate (actually, two degrees). I was there for a couple of those 1-AA championship games in Chattanooga.

If you makes you feel any better, we haven't had much to cheer about since Johnson left GSU either.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

As much as I hate to admit it, USC is the best team in the country. Sanchez was absolutely on fire yesterday - I don't think any team in the country could have stopped him in the 2nd quarter. I was proud of PSU for fighting and playing hard to the end. Two key plays in the first half (the Maybin penalty, the Green fumble) really changed the game. Still, it was a great Fall for Penn State football. Already looking forward to next season.

240 days till kickoff in Happy Valley...


----------



## ReformedWretch

PSU racked up more yards against the "mighty" USC defense than anyone (over 400) and if not for a few mistakes (especially the ones you mentioned) it might have been a different game.


----------



## Pilgrim

PuritanBouncer said:


> PSU racked up more yards against the "mighty" USC defense than anyone (over 400) and if not for a few mistakes (especially the ones you mentioned) it might have been a different game.



If, if, if. Coulda, shoulda, woulda. If Tyson woulda had a cut man with an end swell in his corner in Tokyo and hadn't fired his trainer, manager etc. he probably wouldn't have lost to Buster Douglas. If only Boston hadn't sold the Babe to the Yankees in 1918. If Hagler wouldn't have clowned around in the first two rounds apparently assuming he'd eventually overwhelm Leonard he wouldn't have lost the split decision. Etc. etc. 

If Vinny Testaverde wouldn't have thrown 5 interceptions and Miami committed 7 turnovers overall, the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1987_Fiesta_Bowl"]1987 Fiesta Bowl[/ame] would have been a different game too since Miami had 445 yards to PSU's 162 and had 22 first downs compared to PSU's 8. Sorry, Adam, I couldn't resist  (I actually went for PSU in the 1987 game, but just wanted to make a point.)


----------



## ReformedWretch

I just think that while USC is great, they aren't as awesome as everyone else feels but deserve credit for beating PSU. Now that said, what would happen if those boys had played in Happy Valley in the 26 degree temp? in my opinion it's not really football if you never have to play in the COLD, you know, football weather!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Pilgrim said:


> PuritanBouncer said:
> 
> 
> 
> PSU racked up more yards against the "mighty" USC defense than anyone (over 400) and if not for a few mistakes (especially the ones you mentioned) it might have been a different game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If, if, if. Coulda, shoulda, woulda. If Tyson woulda had a cut man with an end swell in his corner in Tokyo and hadn't fired his trainer, manager etc. he probably wouldn't have lost to Buster Douglas. If only Boston hadn't sold the Babe to the Yankees in 1918. If Hagler wouldn't have clowned around in the first two rounds apparently assuming he'd eventually overwhelm Leonard he wouldn't have lost the split decision. Etc. etc.
> 
> If Vinny Testaverde wouldn't have thrown 5 interceptions and Miami committed 7 turnovers overall, the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1987_Fiesta_Bowl"]1987 Fiesta Bowl[/ame] would have been a different game too since Miami had 445 yards to PSU's 162 and had 22 first downs compared to PSU's 8. Sorry, Adam, I couldn't resist  (I actually went for PSU in the 1987 game, but just wanted to make a point.)
Click to expand...


The point is PSU wasn't as outmatched as the halftime score, and especially the final score indicate. USC was better, simple as that. But without some costly mistakes it could have been a great game.


----------



## ReformedWretch

and all those penalties, against one of the least penalized teams in all of the NCAA!


----------



## Pilgrim

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PuritanBouncer said:
> 
> 
> 
> PSU racked up more yards against the "mighty" USC defense than anyone (over 400) and if not for a few mistakes (especially the ones you mentioned) it might have been a different game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If, if, if. Coulda, shoulda, woulda. If Tyson woulda had a cut man with an end swell in his corner in Tokyo and hadn't fired his trainer, manager etc. he probably wouldn't have lost to Buster Douglas. If only Boston hadn't sold the Babe to the Yankees in 1918. If Hagler wouldn't have clowned around in the first two rounds apparently assuming he'd eventually overwhelm Leonard he wouldn't have lost the split decision. Etc. etc.
> 
> If Vinny Testaverde wouldn't have thrown 5 interceptions and Miami committed 7 turnovers overall, the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1987_Fiesta_Bowl"]1987 Fiesta Bowl[/ame] would have been a different game too since Miami had 445 yards to PSU's 162 and had 22 first downs compared to PSU's 8. Sorry, Adam, I couldn't resist  (I actually went for PSU in the 1987 game, but just wanted to make a point.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is PSU wasn't as outmatched as the halftime score, and especially the final score indicate. USC was better, simple as that. But without some costly mistakes it could have been a great game.
Click to expand...


No doubt. I just like having a little fun with Adam from time to time since he is such a big PSU fan.  

As someone who grew up watching the New Orleans Saints, I'm very familiar with watching teams snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. The "coulda, shoulda, woulda" terminology is from one of Jim Mora's famous post game tirades. Instead of being right before a firing, that one came right before 9 consecutive victories in 1987 before they blew it in the playoffs.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Whoa, what in the world is wrong with Alabama?


----------



## Marrow Man

PuritanBouncer said:


> Whoa, what in the world is wrong with Alabama?



No kidding. The SEC has been absolutely on fire winning bowl games this post season (with the Ol' Ball Coach, fittingly In my humble opinion, being the lone loss after SC gets drilled by Iowa, which will apparently be the only Big Ten win this bowl season), and now Bama is going to drop the ball against a team that shouldn't be able to match up to them. But that's why you play the games.


----------



## LawrenceU

PuritanBouncer said:


> Whoa, what in the world is wrong with Alabama?



They are living up to their weakness this year: No depth on the O line, and a second rank secondary. They've been living with this weak underbelly all season and it was pierced tonight. I'm no Bama fan, but I respect them.

But, now I have to put up with months of Bammers make all sorts of excuses and whining like babes.


----------



## caddy

No whining here. We just got our butts kicked. Would have been nice to have had Andre on the Line. It might have NOT have made the difference but it sure would have helped.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

To be honest, Utah and Alabama both looked like high school teams compared to USC...and even PSU for that matter. I've always been a big fan of the BCS, but this season has opened my eyes to the need for a playoff. Based on bowl results, I'm not convinced the real national championship wasn't the Rose Bowl...


----------



## Honor

Didn't Georgia win over Michigan?


----------



## ReformedWretch

Georgia beat Michigan State in a close game. There's no reason Georgia, with all their talent, shouldn't have beaten MSU bad and had a much better season over all.


----------



## KMK

PuritanBouncer said:


> I just think that while USC is great, they aren't as awesome as everyone else feels but deserve credit for beating PSU. Now that said, what would happen if those boys had played in Happy Valley in the 26 degree temp? *in my opinion it's not really football if you never have to play in the COLD*, you know, football weather!



Are you saying that USC is not a 'real' football team? What are they then? They sure looked like a 'real' football team on Thursday. Did Penn State lose to a baseball team?


----------



## ReformedWretch

I'm saying that every football team (College and Pro at least) should absolutely have to play some games in cold weather. This could be done by bringing some bowl games North East.

Also, it's my thought that if that game had been played that same day in State College or somewhere 11 miles from State College (as Pasadena is from USC) the results would have been different. It's been proven in the NFL that warm weather teams often struggle in the cold. It's a MAJOR factor. Also California and Florida teams should not get home games for their bowls. However, did you see how many PSU fans showed up out there?!?! WOW!


----------



## PastorSBC

Sounds like sour grapes to me.

USC would have beat Penn State no matter where they played the game. 

I am Big ten guy, graduated from a Big ten school, but face it, the Big ten is overrated.


----------



## ReformedWretch

> USC would have beat Penn State no matter where they played the game.



No way do I think that's a given, at all sour grapes or not. The Big Ten does have issues! I wish PSU would have entered the Big East instead dominating the weakest conference out there but still got to a BCS or National title game frequently because of it.


----------



## caddy

ColdSilverMoon said:


> To be honest, Utah and Alabama both looked like high school teams compared to USC...and even PSU for that matter. I've always been a big fan of the BCS, but this season has opened my eyes to the need for a playoff. Based on bowl results, I'm not convinced the real national championship wasn't the Rose Bowl...


 
Alabama should NOT be where they are at, given their YOUNG team. They are playing more true Freshman than anybody in the nation from what I understand. They missed Andre Smith, their All-American Guard. It exposed their lack of depth at the position by having to move people around and play another freshman on the other side of the line. I also agree with the comments about their defensive backfield being somewhat weak. Utah has the same offense as Florida. They looked even better than Florida In my humble opinion and Alabama played much worse against Utah than against Florida. They played above themselves this year, for the most part. IT would have been nice to see what might have happened if Smith's selfishness had not made the rest of the team suffer for the $$$ signs he had in his head. He gave Alambama 3 good years; you would have thought he could have given them one more good week. I'm sure Saban will lecture the kids even more on not talking to the vultures till after their playing days end. I'll get off my soapbox now...


----------



## Marrow Man

PuritanBouncer said:


> Georgia beat Michigan State in a close game. There's no reason Georgia, with all their talent, shouldn't have beaten MSU bad and had a much better season over all.



Except that they had a total of 19 players suffer season-ending injuries this year. Injuries decimated them, especially the defense. And they weren't 100% this game (offensive line problems still, Green was nursing an injury, etc.). And, of course, they played terribly in the first half. The second half was rather nice, however.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

PastorSBC said:


> Sounds like sour grapes to me.
> 
> USC would have beat Penn State no matter where they played the game.
> 
> I am Big ten guy, graduated from a Big ten school, but face it, the Big ten is overrated.



How can you say that? NO ONE respects the Big 10, at least not in the media.

Don't forget, the Big 10 is 10-9 against the SEC since 2002...


----------



## PastorSBC

I can say that because I have watched the games.

The Big Ten is overrated and everytime they come up against an SEC, BIG 12, or Pac 10 team in a big game they get their head handed to em.


----------



## J. David Kear

> Ok fellas, this will take some doing, but I am going to chart out the path that my Oklahoma Sooners will take from here to the national title game.
> 
> It does look fairly certain at this point that it will end up a team from the SEC (Alabama or Florida) against a team from the Big VII south division (OU).
> 
> Step I - So far things have worked out the way we need (all the right relatives have died in the right order). Texas lost to an unbeaten Texas Tech. Texas Tech has remained unbeaten which is important.
> 
> Step II – OU will beat Texas Tech (ranked 2nd) this week in Norman. We are 60-2 at home under Stoops. It will be a tough game but we’ve had two weeks to prepare.
> 
> Step III – OU may or may not jump Texas in the BCS poll. Which is still ok because the week after we will play and beat OSU (ranked 12th) in the bedlam game. If we were not ahead of Texas already that should put us over the top because Texas only has one game left against a very weak Texas A&M (Baylor 41 – A&M 21).
> 
> Step IV – Texas Tech will win their final game against Baylor which will create a three way tie for the south division. Our superior ranking (fueled by the tougher schedule in the last two games) will be the tie breaker and send us to the Big XII championship against Mizzou (ranked 13th).
> 
> Step V – We will win the Big XII championship and be headed for Miami where a severely overpowered SEC team will be blown out.
> 
> If it all happens that way…..you heard it here first! Boomer Sooner!



Only a few short hours before my plan is complete! Boomer Sooner!


----------



## Cranmer1959

The Gators are destined to win!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Before the bowls I thought OU would win. Now that I see the quality of the Big 12 defenses, I'm going with the Gators.

Florida 38, OU 28


----------



## ReformedWretch

I think Florida wins and I can't help but somewhat admire the strong faith of Tim Tebow.


----------



## Marrow Man

Hopefully, we might see another reality check like this after the game tonight:


----------



## ReformedWretch

yikes


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Tebow is running the option beautifully this game....


----------



## Josh G

Go Gators!


----------



## ReformedWretch

Florida pulls it off with Tebow playing amazingly in the last quarter but his little taunts didn't do much for his character, I suppose he does have some things to learn. I still admire his faith though.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

PuritanBouncer said:


> Florida pulls it off with Tebow playing amazingly in the last quarter but his little taunts didn't do much for his character, I suppose he does have some things to learn. I still admire his faith though.



Yeah, this was all Tebow. I didn't see him taunting anyone, but that's disappointing to hear - he certainly sounds like true salt & light in his school and team. 

Congrats to the Gator fans out there on the PB...


----------



## Marrow Man

Well, Tebow did play great on that last drive, but the game was already the Gators' to win at that point; he was just salting it away. It's not like he "won" the game by leading them from behind.

I know the talk will be all about Tebow (the Obama of college football), but it was really the Florida defense (two great goal line stands) and the play of Percy Harvin (playing on an injured ankle, no less) that really carried the game. If the defense doesn't make those two goal line stands (plus the spectacular interception by Black in the 4th quarter) and Harvin isn't able to go, we aren't having the same conversation right now. And we would most likely have seen Tebow cry again after the game.


----------

